# The upscale drivelers lounge!!



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 15, 2010)

Small cover charge. send the money to BBQBOSS


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=553592


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm in the zoo


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 15, 2010)

I was just try to help


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Small cover charge. send the money to BBQBOSS



Upscale huh?

Pm sent


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=553592





Hankus said:


>



 Boss has done hi-jacked Tripods account!!!!!!!!!!!! RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Upscale huh?
> 
> Pm sent



hey WJ I was in the zoo


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Boss has done hi-jacked Tripods account!!!!!!!!!!!! RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey WJ I was in the zoo



I cant go in there.....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

well they finally plugged the bottomless cup


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I cant go in there.....



goat incident


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Upscale huh?
> 
> Pm sent



Yes, We serve Cosmopolitans


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yes, We serve Cosmopolitans



cozmawhats


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yes, We serve Cosmopolitans



Ehh....I drink Tequila.

Get the bouncer to show me out,cause Im fixing to go Redneck in here....


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> goat incident



Alleged


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yes, We serve Cosmopolitans



Did someone say cosmos? I'm in.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Ehh....I drink Tequila.
> 
> Get the bouncer to show me out,cause Im fixing to go Redneck in here....



fixin to go


ya pansy I been one all along, and ya aint gots no answer fer tha goat huh

I herd it was baaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> cozmawhats



AH nevermind



wickedjester said:


> Ehh....I drink Tequila.
> 
> Get the bouncer to show me out,cause Im fixing to go Redneck in here....



The shine truck deliveres at 12.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Did someone say cosmos? I'm in.



you again well lets see ifn we can find your umbrella


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> fixin to go
> 
> 
> ya pansy I been one all along, and ya aint gots no answer fer tha goat huh
> ...



Been called alot last cpl days,never a pansy though.....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> AH nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> The shine truck deliveres at 12.



auhite fellers truck hijackin meetin at 11:45


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Been called alot last cpl days,never a pansy though.....



first time fer everythin

otis is in the zoo ya rekon we can still go in there


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> AH nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> The shine truck deliveres at 12.



I will be waitin at the loadin dock with a Waffle House chick,or any of the other ladies that came by.I aint particular it seems!


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> first time fer everythin
> 
> otis is in the zoo ya rekon we can still go in there



I guess im your HuckleBerry then...

Otis...That boy just aint right


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I will be waitin at the loadin dock with a Waffle House chick,or any of the other ladies that came by.I aint particular it seems!



Waffle King is better


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I guess im your HuckleBerry then...
> 
> Otis...That boy just aint right



howdy Huckleberry 
and welcome to the


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Waffle King is better



Aint no Waffle King around here...

Any Reject women from here work there?

Im in need of a date for the next event.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Aint no Waffle King around here...
> 
> Any Reject women from here work there?
> 
> Im in need of a date for the next event.



sux fer you course I gots to travel to get to one too

aint positive

makes 2 of us


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

gots to go


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sux fer you course I gots to travel to get to one too
> 
> aint positive
> 
> makes 2 of us



Later Bro.

I will drum up a cpl ive dated before.Blonde or RedHead?


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 15, 2010)

How are yall today?  I like


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Small cover charge. send the money to BBQBOSS



Now this is a drivler I like!   

Dont worry TLP, I will give you kickbacks in Capri Suns!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Later Bro.
> 
> I will drum up a cpl ive dated before.Blonde or RedHead?



Gullible


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> twice the fun???



Yes


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

I aint sure bout this lounge I've been told I belong in a zoo


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Now this is a drivler I like!
> 
> Dont worry TLP, I will give you kickbacks in Capri Suns!



Awww Yeah! the sweet taste of sucess!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Awww Yeah! the sweet taste of sucess!



Dont tell anyone but the other night i was thirsty and busted open a couple of ice cold tropical punch capri's and drank em.  I need to stop hanging around you!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I aint sure bout this lounge I've been told I belong in a zoo


 you do  at least that's what I was told 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Awww Yeah! the sweet taste of sucess!


Tripod? That really you???? 



BBQBOSS said:


> Dont tell anyone but the other night i was thirsty and busted open a couple of ice cold tropical punch capri's and drank em.  I need to stop hanging around you!


But did you have the little underella to go wiff it??


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wait who is who


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Wait who is who



and where are they?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

Upscale my foot.....it seems as though they just let anyone in....


----------



## Otis (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Upscale my foot.....it seems as though they just let anyone in....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

Self! said:


>



Quit poking me...............that tickles!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> and where are they?



Here we is.


----------



## Otis (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Quit poking me...............that tickles!


 






http://http://normalboy.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/coffee-cup.jpg


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

Self! said:


> http://http://normalboy.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/coffee-cup.jpg



Awww!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Here we is.



which one is you?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Here we is.





Keebs said:


> which one is you?



It is us


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Here we is.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is us


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2010)

Smells like strippers in here??  Is this kinda like the VIP room at the old Gold Club?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Smells like strippers in here??  Is this kinda like the VIP room at the old Gold Club?



Let me guess that's what you were told right


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Let me guess that's what you were told right



I believe you were the one that "told" me??


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I believe you were the one that "told" me??



Oh yeah but there were no mountain pigmies...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 15, 2010)

closed for repairs...only one driveler thread at a time!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 20, 2010)

Reopen for business.  Under new managment !


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 20, 2010)

hmmm


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Reopen for business.  Under new managment !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Reopen for business.  Under new managment !



This dribbler is used!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This dribbler is used!



WJ ran off with all the money and half the staff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> WJ ran off with all the money and half the staff.



It's okay once you get past the used part.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2010)

Where'd erybody go??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 20, 2010)

Please pm quack for employment verification.  He is taking application now.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This dribbler is used!


just slightly................ 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> WJ ran off with all the money and half the staff.


 and you didn't see that coming??? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go??


here I iz!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Please pm quack for employment verification.  He is taking application now.



 On it Boss!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> and you didn't see that coming???



He was wearing a dress again


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> He was wearing a dress again



The short one he wears with those red stiletto's??


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> The short one he wears with those red stiletto's??



Hey...how did you know about the short one and the Red Stiletto's?   He told me that I was...I errr um, I mean...nevermind!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 20, 2010)

Yoooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey...how did you know about the short one and the Red Stiletto's?   He told me that I was...I errr um, I mean...nevermind!


MmmmmmHHHmmmmmmm.....................



YaraG. said:


> Yoooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!



 Hey gurl!! 





HEY TRIPOD....................... You forgot to mark the thread with our signature


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MmmmmmHHHmmmmmmm.....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you talking about willis?


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What are you talking about willis?



Hey that's my line!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What are you talking about willis?



That sounded so.............white............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hey that's my line!



Will you share?


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Will you share?



Silly boy ... duh!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Upscale my foot.....it seems as though they just let anyone in....




not until now............



Howdy y'all 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Will you share?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Upscale my foot.....it seems as though they just let anyone in....



Your the Hostees



YaraG. said:


> Silly boy ... duh!



 Thanks


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Them mods are getting trigger happy! 
 Took me a minute to find ya'll!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What are you talking about willis?






OutFishHim said:


> That sounded so.............white............






rhbama3 said:


> Them mods are getting trigger happy!
> Took me a minute to find ya'll!



 You didn't find the pop corn trail I left out for you??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You didn't find the pop corn trail I left out for you??



there was two popcorn trails!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> there was two popcorn trails!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> there was two popcorn trails!



it was those piggy's trying to get you lost so you can't killem this weekend


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> it was those piggy's trying to get you lost so you can't killem this weekend



If i hunt at all it's gonna be with the x-bow. sighted it in today with field points and i'm ready to go. If the ram-cats do their job and fly true, it'll be fun tracking a skewered hog into the thick stuff. Taking the pistol too, just to be safe.


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 20, 2010)

I wish it felt like Friday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> there was two popcorn trails!



You didn't taste the chocolate covered one did you?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You didn't taste the chocolate covered one did you?


uh uh....... good chance the "chocolate" is some Blairs Ultra death hot sauce! You gotta be careful around here! 


Turkeypaw said:


>


well, well, well........ Looky what crawled out from under an orange rock.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

What kind of mambi pambi juice drinkin joint is this. I've never seen so many pink flamingo umbrellas in my life. Well, maybe one other time, but this gal had a blade on me forcing me to order them..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2010)

Double Martini....please!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What kind of mambi pambi juice drinkin joint is this. I've never seen so many pink flamingo umbrellas in my life. Well, maybe one other time, but this gal had a blade on me forcing me to order them..



What do you expect from a Capri-Sun addict? I really don't know why Tri-pod loves fruit juice out of an aluminum bag....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What do you expect from a Capri-Sun addict? I really don't know why Tri-pod loves fruit juice out of an aluminum bag....


 
I'll see if Yarababe can round some of these up. We'll swap em' for his Capri Suns and watch the fun begin...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What kind of mambi pambi juice drinkin joint is this. I've never seen so many pink flamingo umbrellas in my life. Well, maybe one other time, but this gal had a blade on me forcing me to order them..


So you have hung out with OFH.


rhbama3 said:


> What do you expect from a Capri-Sun addict? I really don't know why Tri-pod loves fruit juice out of an aluminum bag....



I can drink a whole 12 pack, and not break any federal laws


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If i hunt at all it's gonna be with the x-bow. sighted it in today with field points and i'm ready to go. If the ram-cats do their job and fly true, it'll be fun tracking a skewered hog into the thick stuff. Taking the pistol too, just to be safe.



Lemme know how the Ram-Cats do.  Those are what I opted to go with this year too.  Good luck this weekend.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll see if Yarababe can round some of these up. We'll swap em' for his Capri Suns and watch the fun begin...



Ohhhhhhhh what that?


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What kind of mambi pambi juice drinkin joint is this. I've never seen so many pink flamingo umbrellas in my life. Well, maybe one other time, but this gal had a blade on me forcing me to order them..



Now that is a good reminder... Friday



 mambi pambi's 



life is more than mambi pambi land..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> So you have hung out with OFH.


 
She TOLD you??  Oh, you mean..

Well, if I could keep Mill away from them I'd bring these down.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VlPiH1jzQnY?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VlPiH1jzQnY?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


>



T Pawwwwwwwwwww!!  Hey bro!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> T Pawwwwwwwwwww!!  Hey bro!!



Quack you get the keys, make sure you lock up.





See ya guys and gals


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yoooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!



Hey you !!!





OutFishHim said:


> That sounded so.............white............



He can't help it, he wear Crocs and drinks Capris . . .





rhbama3 said:


> there was two popcorn trails!




Ya idjit, one of dem lead to da "luv shak" . . . 




threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quack you get the keys, make sure you lock up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No lie?? I got da keyzzzz???


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey you !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know. I'm waiting.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

Thread killer...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> there was two popcorn trails!





rhbama3 said:


> I know. I'm waiting.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


Well now, that's a surprise! I didn't realize you were the one leaving a popcorn trail!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thread killer...







rhbama3 said:


> Well now, that's a surprise! I didn't realize you were the one leaving a popcorn trail!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey you !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeeeeeeessssss????


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>





YaraG. said:


> Yeeeeeeessssss????


whut?
I'm just waiting on everyone to get home and then we're heading to Blackbeards. I'm in the mood for some raw oysters and fried skrimps tonight!


----------



## Coozie (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whut?
> I'm just waiting on everyone to get home and then we're heading to Blackbeards. I'm in the mood for some raw oysters and fried skrimps tonight!


 
Don't forget your Cholesterol meds..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't forget your Cholesterol meds..



Nope! I'm breaking every dietary rule known to man tonight!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whut?
> I'm just waiting on everyone to get home and then we're heading to Blackbeards. I'm in the mood for some raw oysters and fried skrimps tonight!


That's so not fair!!!!


Coozie said:


> Hey!



Hey stranger where are ya now??? Your daddy doesn't even know... what a shame huh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> That's so not fair!!!!
> 
> 
> Hey stranger where are ya now??? Your daddy doesn't even know... what a shame huh.


 
Hey Cuban, you owe me...


----------



## Coozie (Aug 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> That's so not fair!!!!
> 
> 
> Hey stranger where are ya now??? Your daddy doesn't even know... what a shame huh.



He don't really care.

Think I'll jump from the hand rail.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2010)

Yo Cooz.....are you home alone again???


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 20, 2010)

Evening folks..  

Just a fly-by for now, still got a ton of stuff to do before the trip next week.


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2010)

it looks and sounds like a war zone out there....and i havent even had a chance to lock up the chicken coop.

sure hope they all went home on they're own


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Cuban, you owe me...


And wut do I owe you????


Coozie said:


> He don't really care.
> 
> Think I'll jump from the hand rail.



Come here I'll make it aaaaaalllllll better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks..
> 
> Just a fly-by for now, still got a ton of stuff to do before the trip next week.



Howdy!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 20, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks..
> 
> Just a fly-by for now, still got a ton of stuff to do before the trip next week.



Don't jump off that cliff!!!!!!! Where ya going sir.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2010)

slip said:


> it looks and sounds like a war zone out there....and i havent even had a chance to lock up the chicken coop.
> 
> sure hope they all went home on they're own




I hear ya....but we needed that!! They'll be alright...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2010)

HelloooooHellloooooooHellloooooooHelllooooooYO!!!
Oh Snap, I'll see ya'll later................


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2010)

ahhhh........
The skrimp and oysters were MOST excellent tonight! Just got home and got a text from Buggles that they were on the way. Hoping a plan comes together in the morning and we'll be tracking a blood trail by 8:30am!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ahhhh........
> The skrimp and oysters were MOST excellent tonight! Just got home and got a text from Buggles that they were on the way. Hoping a plan comes together in the morning and we'll be tracking a blood trail by 8:30am!


 
Good luck, hope to see some good boar pics tomorrow..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good luck, hope to see some good boar pics tomorrow..



Me too, Bro!
Bugsy should have a shot at two mid-size boars right off the bat, and then a nice sow and piglets may show up.
 Just had to run  and get 150pounds of corn out of the truck and move it in the garage. Got a t'storm blowing up right on top of us according to the maps.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ahhhh........
> The skrimp and oysters were MOST excellent tonight! Just got home and got a text from Buggles that they were on the way. Hoping a plan comes together in the morning and we'll be tracking a blood trail by 8:30am!


Sesame seed crusted pan seared tuna steaks, sautéd Veggies man I'm stuffed 

How are Ya'll fine folks this evening??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ahhhh........
> The skrimp and oysters were MOST excellent tonight! Just got home and got a text from Buggles that they were on the way. Hoping a plan comes together in the morning and we'll be tracking a blood trail by 8:30am!



Yeah...slaughter several of them....so you will have PLENTY to bring to FPG!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Got a t'storm blowing up right on top of us according to the maps.


 
You might wanna refresh that map, mine doesn't show anything in Albany.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sesame seed crusted pan seared tuna steaks, sautéd Veggies man I'm stuffed
> 
> How are Ya'll fine folks this evening??



Okay, you win. My oyster and shrimp sound awful bland compared to that!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might wanna refresh that map, mine doesn't show anything in Albany.



Got a lot of lightning and a little thunder toward Dawson. Little wind kicking up and it just feels close.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ahhhh........
> The skrimp and oysters were MOST excellent tonight! Just got home and got a text from Buggles that they were on the way. Hoping a plan comes together in the morning and we'll be tracking a blood trail by 8:30am!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sesame seed crusted pan seared tuna steaks, sautéd Veggies man I'm stuffed
> 
> How are Ya'll fine folks this evening??




Bof of 'em put My shepherd's pie to shame....Evenin' Y'all!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Got a lot of lightning and a little thunder toward Dawson. Little wind kicking up and it just feels close.


It is in Dawson, good guess..headin towards Starksville.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, you win. My oyster and shrimp sound awful bland compared to that!


The Ginger Wasabi sauce that I mixed up to go with it was pretty good too!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ahhhh........
> The skrimp and oysters were MOST excellent tonight! Just got home and got a text from Buggles that they were on the way. Hoping a plan comes together in the morning and we'll be tracking a blood trail by 8:30am!


I look forward to some awesome pics this weekend!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello!!!!


Hi! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sesame seed crusted pan seared tuna steaks, sautéd Veggies man I'm stuffed
> 
> How are Ya'll fine folks this evening??


You have GOT to cook for me sometime!! 

Thunder rolling/teasing here too............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2010)

Coozie said:


> Hey!



yeh!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 20, 2010)

slip said:


> it looks and sounds like a war zone out there....and i havent even had a chance to lock up the chicken coop.
> 
> sure hope they all went home on they're own



 

free ranged my older flock for the 2nd time tonight.. they put themselves to bed round 830  


Hi Yall


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey sista, hey Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> free ranged my older flock for the 2nd time tonight.. they put themselves to bed round 830
> 
> 
> Hi Yall



Hi Snowy....you are a sight for sore eyes!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> free ranged my older flock for the 2nd time tonight.. they put themselves to bed round 830
> 
> 
> Hi Yall



Awesome!!  HEY Snowy!! WB!!! Missed you!!
Hey, have you figured out if you have a male or female guinea???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Bof of 'em put My shepherd's pie to shame....Evenin' Y'all!!


Evening Jeff!!.........Have you tried that Yellojacket recipe yet??



Keebs said:


> You have GOT to cook for me sometime!!
> 
> Thunder rolling/teasing here too............


FPG Darlin!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeff!!.........Have you tried that Yellojacket recipe yet??
> 
> FPG Darlin!!



Evenin'.....no sir. Finished cuttin and decided to leave em alone fer a day or two....prolly work on that tomorrow though


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> free ranged my older flock for the 2nd time tonight.. they put themselves to bed round 830
> 
> 
> Hi Yall


Hey Snowy!!......Long time no see!!.........Ya'll bout to get things squared away??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2010)

Where you iz???


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2010)

okay so the lightning seemed to be gone, i went to walk the dogs right.

the street goes back into some tree's, i tell dad. "just to be safe lets not go into those tree's"  - i dont even fully get that out of my mouth and i go blind all i see is white POW crack. grab my dogs and freakin run for my life. i havent ran that far that fast in my life.




i think i need a beer?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2010)

slip said:


> okay so the lightning seemed to be gone, i went to walk the dogs right.
> 
> the street goes back into some tree's, i tell dad. "just to be safe lets not go into those tree's"  - i dont even fully get that out of my mouth and i go blind all i see is white POW crack. grab my dogs and freakin run for my life. i havent ran that far that fast in my life.
> 
> ...




Calm down, calm down......beerkus jr.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Calm down, calm down......beerkus jr.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

slip said:


> okay so the lightning seemed to be gone, i went to walk the dogs right.
> 
> the street goes back into some tree's, i tell dad. "just to be safe lets not go into those tree's" - i dont even fully get that out of my mouth and i go blind all i see is white POW crack. grab my dogs and freakin run for my life. i havent ran that far that fast in my life.
> 
> ...


 
Nothin like a good close strike to get to your aerobic heart rate in micro seconds...


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey sista, hey Keebs.


Hey Bro  How goes it?


Jeff C. said:


> Hi Snowy....you are a sight for sore eyes!!!


Hey Jeff  

Well, Ima sight for somethin... crazy is more like it  


Keebs said:


> Awesome!!  HEY Snowy!! WB!!! Missed you!!
> Hey, have you figured out if you have a male or female guinea???


Heeeeeeeeeeeey Sista!!!  Missed you too!!! 

Nope, not yet.. she/he settled down and dealt with havin leg splints and is doin MUCH better, no crazy adult noises.

Then again, I still have 7 other guineas to figure out M or F on   but I guess that'll come when they get a bit older and squack instead of cheep 

Hows yours doin? 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!......Long time no see!!.........Ya'll bout to get things squared away??


Heeeeeeeeeey Mitch!  I think so... possibly get the funds for the deck rebuild (good gawd $$$  ) and moving hay and cows the next few weeks... maybe by October we'll get settled 

I'm hoping sooner, if so, then a big cookout/weekend thang will probably be a possibility


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 20, 2010)

slip said:


> okay so the lightning seemed to be gone, i went to walk the dogs right.
> 
> the street goes back into some tree's, i tell dad. "just to be safe lets not go into those tree's"  - i dont even fully get that out of my mouth and i go blind all i see is white POW crack. grab my dogs and freakin run for my life. i havent ran that far that fast in my life.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 20, 2010)

Go ahead and jump in Mark!!.........Where you been lately??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good news to hear!!......Sounds like Ya'll are likin the new digs!!......Keep us posted when you can!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2010)

night ya'll!
we got a long day ahead of us!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> night ya'll!
> we got a long day ahead of us!



Good luck Bama....tell Tbug and Fishbait the same!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, got up very early this morn.....went fishin'. I'm gonna call it a night also....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> night ya'll!
> we got a long day ahead of us!


G'nite Robert!!...hopefully see you some time tomorrow!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, got up very early this morn.....went fishin'. I'm gonna call it a night also....


Night Jeff.........Looks like its that time to call it a night as well!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good news to hear!!......Sounds like Ya'll are likin the new digs!!......Keep us posted when you can!!



Yup, we sure are!!  Will do 

Oh and  to my TagSista!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeff!!.........Have you tried that Yellojacket recipe yet??
> 
> FPG Darlin!!






slip said:


> okay so the lightning seemed to be gone, i went to walk the dogs right.
> 
> the street goes back into some tree's, i tell dad. "just to be safe lets not go into those tree's"  - i dont even fully get that out of my mouth and i go blind all i see is white POW crack. grab my dogs and freakin run for my life. i havent ran that far that fast in my life.
> 
> ...






SnowHunter said:


> Hey Bro  How goes it?
> 
> Hey Jeff
> 
> ...


Down to 2 chicks & Big Buff Rooster, 2 black Giants, 3 guinea's & 3 ducks, we'll "waddle" through!
Nite all!


----------



## Otis (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello?


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Down to 2 chicks & Big Buff Rooster, 2 black Giants, 3 guinea's & 3 ducks, we'll "waddle" through!
> Nite all!



Awwww, good thoughts for your flock and yall  


Nighty nite folks!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 21, 2010)

Just noticed something.

One of the members is responding with welcome to all the new members to get his posts up to 100


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Just noticed something.
> 
> One of the members is responding with welcome to all the new members to get his posts up to 100



Those are meaningful posts.


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 21, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Just noticed something.
> 
> One of the members is responding with welcome to all the new members to get his posts up to 100



You didn't have to call me out like that.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 21, 2010)

whats goin on in here....
Mornin folks!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2010)

If we are going to have coffee might as well have b'fast


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If we are going to have coffee might as well have b'fast


 

Dangit man!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man!!!!



You don't like it?


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 21, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> whats goin on in here....
> Mornin folks!!!


What up Bro



gobbleinwoods said:


> If we are going to have coffee might as well have b'fast


Must be nice. They don't have stuff like that in the snack machine here at work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You don't like it?


 
I don't like that it's on my computer screen and not on a plate in front of me.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 21, 2010)

I need coffee ... light w/3sugars, please.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I need coffee ... light w/3sugars, please.


 
I got your coffee and your sugar Cuban, come get it..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 21, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If we are going to have coffee might as well have b'fast



I'm stuck at work and you gotta brag


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2010)

Ain't even got no coffee yet....yall killin me!

Moanin!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't even got no coffee yet....yall killin me!
> 
> Moanin!!!


 
fixin to go back for seconds..


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't even got no coffee yet....yall killin me!
> 
> Moanin!!!


Post 163
What up Jeff


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Jeff



Nothin much,easy day at the plant.Rained last night so we ain't treating as much water


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Post 163
> What up Jeff



Yeah.....I saw that. 

What's happenin Doug???  Hey....I finally put that reel on a rod yesterday. Ugly stick-Tiger lite-7' Heavy action 14-40lb test


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 21, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Nothin much,easy day at the plant.Rained last night so we ain't treating as much water


I'm still mad about you calling me out about the 100 post thing.

It's a little slow here too. Only 2 machines running, and as of now they are good to go. Bad thing is this is only day 6 of 19.


Jeff C. said:


> Yeah.....I saw that.
> 
> What's happenin Doug???  Hey....I finally put that reel on a rod yesterday. Ugly stick-Tiger lite-7' Heavy action 14-40lb test


Sounds good to me. Luv me an ol Ugly Stick. I'm still tryin to get SGG to post a pic of the rods my Stepdad built for me and Tanner.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 21, 2010)

woohoooo the new dishwasher works


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> woohoooo the new dishwasher works





Hey


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got your coffee and your sugar Cuban, come get it..



Too early for your shenanigans with no cafe.... back to your banana tree please.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Too early for your shenanigans with no cafe.... back to your banana tree please.


 
Don't make me come down there and poke holes in your walls...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I'm still mad about you calling me out about the 100 post thing.
> 
> It's a little slow here too. Only 2 machines running, and as of now they are good to go. Bad thing is this is only day 6 of 19.
> Sounds good to me. Luv me an ol Ugly Stick. I'm still tryin to get SGG to post a pic of the rods my Stepdad built for me and Tanner.



Yeah....it was a spur of the moment purchase, but it feels good and I believe it will be a good match for that reel. Custom built rods....



SnowHunter said:


> woohoooo the new dishwasher works


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey



Mornin Doug! How you been?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't make me come down there and poke holes in your walls...



Glory????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Doug! How you been?


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 21, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Too early for your shenanigans with no cafe.... back to your banana tree please.


Mornin Ms Yara!  More coffeeeeeeee!!! Just sipped my first cup 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't make me come down there and poke holes in your walls...




Mornin Bro 


Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....it was a spur of the moment purchase, but it feels good and I believe it will be a good match for that reel. Custom built rods....


Mornin Jeff!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Doug! How you been?



Good other than spend way to much time away from home. It is starting to take a toll on everthing other than the checking account. Don't even have time to go look for new rod and reel combos.

How are you and yourens?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Bro


 
That's more like it..

My psychy is still bruised from the emotional blow the Cuban dealt me from last night..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Ms Yara!  More coffeeeeeeee!!! Just sipped my first cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin darlin'

Hey....where did yall move to???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin darlin'
> 
> Hey....where did yall move to???


 
they moved to the site of the next gathering..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> they moved to the site of the next gathering..




That's what it sounds like!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Ms Yara!  More coffeeeeeeee!!! Just sipped my first cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sipping on my first cup of joe now... thank God.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's more like it..
> 
> My psychy is still bruised from the emotional blow the Cuban dealt me from last night..


Oh lord I hope you're wearing highwaters cause it's knee deep in here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm sipping on my first cup of joe now... thank God.
> 
> 
> Oh lord I hope you're wearing highwaters cause it's knee deep in here.


 
Knee deep on me is about waist deep on you..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm sipping on my first cup of joe now... thank God.
> 
> 
> Oh lord I hope you're wearing highwaters cause it's knee deep in here.



no problem


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2010)

good mornin yall.

its a good mornin to still be alive and not fried like a thanksgiving turkey, a good morning indeed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

slip said:


> good mornin yall.
> 
> its a good mornin to still be alive and not fried like a thanksgiving turkey, a good morning indeed


 
Do you have a grey stripe in your hair now?


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Good other than spend way to much time away from home. It is starting to take a toll on everthing other than the checking account. Don't even have time to go look for new rod and reel combos.
> 
> How are you and yourens?


Well that stinks  

We're good  How bouts you n yours? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's more like it..
> 
> My psychy is still bruised from the emotional blow the Cuban dealt me from last night..





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin darlin'
> 
> Hey....where did yall move to???


Bout 10 miles from where we were at before, 67 acres of beautiful rolling farm land 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> they moved to the site of the next gathering..





YaraG. said:


> I'm sipping on my first cup of joe now... thank God.
> 
> 
> Oh lord I hope you're wearing highwaters cause it's knee deep in here.


Can't drivel without it 



slip said:


> good mornin yall.
> 
> its a good mornin to still be alive and not fried like a thanksgiving turkey, a good morning indeed



Mornin Slip!!! 

Feelin a lil crispy, huh?


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do you have a grey stripe in your hair now?


pretty sure i do!



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Slip!!!
> 
> Feelin a lil crispy, huh?



a tad


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Knee deep on me is about waist deep on you..


SGG resembles that remark also



slip said:


> good mornin yall.
> 
> its a good mornin to still be alive and not fried like a thanksgiving turkey, a good morning indeed


What up Homey



SnowHunter said:


> Well that stinks
> 
> We're good  How bouts you n yours?


All is well other than Carter, but he is on his way back to normal. If you consider him acting like me normal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2010)

slip said:


> good mornin yall.
> 
> its a good mornin to still be alive and not fried like a thanksgiving turkey, a good morning indeed



I think i got a few more(gray) when a bolt struck right outside my back door the other day and I felt it through my laptop....that storm lingered over your way for a while last night



SnowHunter said:


> Well that stinks
> 
> We're good  How bouts you n yours?
> 
> ...




Sounds like a dream come true!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> All is well other than Carter, but he is on his way back to normal. If you consider him acting like me normal.


 
Carter is whining about not having time to buy new fishing gear too???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 21, 2010)

Mornin....


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Carter is whining about not having time to buy new fishing gear too???



That and not having the time to knock the dust off the old.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin....


 
How was that meal we didn't get invited to last night?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 21, 2010)

Attn Dougefresh:  Please remove that nasty looking hungry hungry hippo from your avatar.  I think im going to vomit. Thanks.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How was that meal we didn't get invited to last night?



Lets see... we busted open a fresh jar of jalepeno dill pickles and green maters that i made about a month or so ago, then we had some cajun chicken breasts, then tore up a slab of ribs, then ate some taters, then had some ribeyes... oh yeah and lots of crown & ginger ale. 

all in all, it was ok.


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Attn Dougefresh:  Please remove that nasty looking hungry hungry hippo from your avatar.  I think im going to vomit. Thanks.



What is it man you don't like that picture of me. I think it brings out the color of my eyes. I've beem looking for a new for about an hour now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin....



Sup BOSS....ain't it bout time you cooked sumpin'???

I need a food pic fix.....and some inspiration

BTW...apple wood is hard to split


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> SGG resembles that remark also
> 
> What up Homey
> 
> All is well other than Carter, but he is on his way back to normal. If you consider him acting like me normal.


Yo 'Fresh


Jeff C. said:


> I think i got a few more(gray) when a bolt struck right outside my back door the other day and I felt it through my laptop....that storm lingered over your way for a while last night



 dang.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What is it man you don't like that picture of me. I think it brings out the color of my eyes. I've beem looking for a new for about an hour now.


 
PM sent regarding a possible avatar...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup BOSS....ain't it bout time you cooked sumpin'???
> 
> I need a food pic fix.....and some inspiration
> 
> BTW...apple wood is hard to split



Im workin on it right now jeffypoo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im workin on it right now jeffypoo.



Hmmmmmm....maybe I should deliver you some wood


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 21, 2010)

ok, i posted a little something over there. 

I kind of fell down on the job with taking pics last night... the crown may have had something to with that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> ok, i posted a little something over there.
> 
> I kind of fell down on the job with taking pics last night... the crown may have had something to with that.


 
40 Creek wouldn't have done that to you..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 40 Creek wouldn't have done that to you..



I was out!   But Mr. Deltahalo gave me a big ol bottle of crown for my birthday so thats what i went with.


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PM sent regarding a possible avatar...


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2010)

did anyone else have to get their "logs moved"


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 21, 2010)

slip said:


> did anyone else have to get their "logs moved"



yep...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> ok, i posted a little something over there.
> 
> I kind of fell down on the job with taking pics last night... the crown may have had something to with that.



Preciate it!!!

Nuttin' wrong with that



slip said:


> did anyone else have to get their "logs moved"



Yep....but mine still look the same


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 21, 2010)

yellow jackets hurt


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yellow jackets hurt



thats why you aint pose to mess wif um.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> thats why you aint pose to mess wif um.



i was walkin behind the tracktor cutting limbs while my dad bushhogged


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i was walkin behind the tracktor cutting limbs while my dad bushhogged



thats a good way to get snake bitten too. be more careful.


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i was walkin behind the tracktor cutting limbs while my dad bushhogged



I see. Blame it on your dad.
How my times you get popped?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 21, 2010)

slip said:


> thats a good way to get snake bitten too. be more careful.



i was lookin for snakes just not a bunch of flying evil little devils


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I see. Blame it on your dad.
> How my times you get popped?



3 times


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I see. Blame it on your dad.
> How my times you get popped?



the worst thing is my dad went over them twice never got him


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yellow jackets hurt



Even when you don't get popped by them....they HURT me just TRYIN' to get away from'em



Seth carter said:


> i was walkin behind the tracktor cutting limbs while my dad bushhogged



Good BOY!!! I have do it myself as I go


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Even when you don't get popped by them....they HURT me just TRYIN' to get away from'em
> 
> 
> 
> Good BOY!!! I have do it myself as I go


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> 3 times


Ouch!!  Get some 'bacca on it or either rubbing alcohol, that'l help! 



Jeff C. said:


> Even when you don't get popped by them....they HURT me just TRYIN' to get away from'em
> Good BOY!!! I have do it myself as I go



 I'd give a dollar to watch that show!!


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i was lookin for snakes just not a bunch of flying evil little devils


Bet ya do next time.



Seth carter said:


> 3 times





Seth carter said:


> the worst thing is my dad went over them twice never got him


Did he laugh? If so tell him next time that you get to ride the tractor.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2010)

laptop crashed again  so I gotta use thinun and it bout fast as a pack of racin turtles. I think I need a drink 


YO SULLI  sent


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> laptop crashed again  so I gotta use thinun and it bout fast as a pack of racin turtles. I think I need a drink
> 
> 
> YO SULLI  sent



Well it wouldn't crash if you quit tryin to fly it like an airplain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ouch!!  Get some 'bacca on it or either rubbing alcohol, that'l help!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd give a dollar to watch that show!!




   Especially when you are stuck on a tractor with a bushhog runnin at 1750 rpm's, tractor in reverse with your foot on the clutch, as you are backed up under this Huge Poison Oak patch hangin from a dead 10' tall stump, that looks like if you even BUMP it, it's comin down on your head, and you can't get it in forward gear quick enough.....All whilst screaming outloud, looking around to see if anyone heard you, and swatting the other one's that are attacking with your hat!!!!


It's worth more than a DOLLAR....I promise


----------



## Otis (Aug 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmmm....maybe I should deliver you some wood


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 21, 2010)

Self! said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


>


 
You have most excellent taste in fishing partners..


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have most excellent taste in fishing partners..



Back at ya Bro. That pole holder looked like it would work just fine too.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have most excellent taste in fishing partners..





dougefresh said:


> Back at ya Bro. That pole holder looked like it would work just fine too.



Hmmmm..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hmmmm..........


 
speaking of that, I've been awake for two days waiting on you to show up...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2010)

Self! said:


>





OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> speaking of that, I've been awake for two days waiting on you to show up...



Sorry Babe.....I told you not to wait up for me....



Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 21, 2010)

well that was therapeutic....  Gun range for 3 hours.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 21, 2010)

Self! said:


>





OutFishHim said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>



Well hello there..


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok, meeting Andy and Allison at La Parilla.....see ya'll later!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, meeting Andy and Allison at La Parilla.....see ya'll later!



Train wreck waiting to happen!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>



Fine lookin kids in yur avitar..


----------



## Otis (Aug 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


 


BBQBOSS said:


>


 


Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 21, 2010)

Self! said:


>



for the last time idjit, i wont go to cali and marry you!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 21, 2010)

afternoon folks..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 21, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> afternoon folks..



Howdy Redneck!   What you up to tonight?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2010)

fer everbody 

I'm off to clean the truck so if ya see me lurkin n not postin later its cuz the truck cleanin took too many  to allow for postin later


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Swede (Aug 21, 2010)

turtlebug said:


>



Hi

Idjits done went and gave me internet access at my night yob. What were they thinkin??s


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 21, 2010)

So i needed to clean my SIG556 so i broke out all the stuff to do it.  Well over 2 hours later im finally finished.    Does anyone spend that much time cleaning their rifles??? There has to be an easier way... 

Maybe im just to anal... i do take it down all the way to the firing pin...


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> fer everbody
> 
> I'm off to clean the truck so if ya see me lurkin n not postin later its cuz the truck cleanin took too many  to allow for postin later



Well????

Hows the cleanin comin?

How about the drinkin????


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 21, 2010)

Yo Self,
Quit Texting me pics.


----------



## Otis (Aug 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> for the last time idjit, i wont go to cali and marry you!


 


Bit if I said you had a beautiful body would you hold it against me? 




turtlebug said:


>


 




Contrats Tbug! Now that the pig is out of the way....can you make me some blackberry jelly?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 21, 2010)

Self! said:


> Bit if I said you had a beautiful body would you hold it against me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes honey...


----------



## Otis (Aug 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yes honey...


 



Meet me at Quack's and don't tell Jester


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 21, 2010)

Dang that was a long day!!


----------



## Otis (Aug 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang that was a long day!!


 


Your wife is over on FB telling everyone you are 3 weeks past due for a shower and that is takes a weed eater to trim your back hair.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 21, 2010)

Self! said:


> Your wife is over on FB telling everyone you are 3 weeks past due for a shower and that is takes a weed eater to trim your back hair.



At the moment given the evidence presented one would assume that!!..........It was hot in Albany today!!


----------



## baldfish (Aug 21, 2010)

dangit some how i ended up drunk


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 22, 2010)

baldfish said:


> dangit some how i ended up drunk



How in the world did that happen?!?!?!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 22, 2010)

I trhink I know!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 22, 2010)

baldfish said:


> dangit some how i ended up drunk





boneboy96 said:


> I trhink I know!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 22, 2010)

Mornin
Lots of thunder and lightning in Acworth right now


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin
> Lots of thunder and lightning in Acworth right now



Though I just heard a rumble over that way.... Wonder if it's coming to woodstick....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 22, 2010)

It ain't raining hard,but it's just continuous thunder and lightning.
Glad it's not cloud to ground,ain't no fun when the water plant gets hit and I'm on shift


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Just noticed something.
> 
> One of the members is responding with welcome to all the new members to get his posts up to 100


Thats been going on for the last several days!!........More than one member!!........Even had a few wander in here!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thats been going on for the last several days!!........More than one member!!........Even had a few wander in here!!



Good thing I'm not a mod,I'd delete the pointless posts keeping them below 100


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Good thing I'm not a mod,I'd delete the pointless posts keeping them below 100



It's been quite entertaining around here over the last several days!!.........When everybody goes to bed, and you are bored at work just go over the the Swop & Sail discussion forum, and read the threads there!!!..........Simply amazing!!.........You would be surprised at the folks worried about not having 100 posts!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's been quite entertaining around here over the last several days!!.........When everybody goes to bed, and you are bored at work just go over the the Swop & Sail discussion forum, and read the threads there!!!..........Simply amazing!!.........You would be surprised at the folks worried about not having 100 posts!!



You still awake????????? 
 shower time!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ......When everybody goes to bed, and you are bored at work



And I bet that won't be too far away


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> And I bet that won't be too far away



Nope................ nitey, nite!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You still awake?????????
> shower time!


I am...well I was......Got home @ 10:30



Jeff Raines said:


> And I bet that won't be too far away


Nope!!....Good night!!


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 22, 2010)

Mornin Folks

I sure hope today turns out to be a good one. I can already tell that I should have just went back to sleep.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> I sure hope today turns out to be a good one. I can already tell that I should have just went back to sleep.



Easy day here,rained bout all night so everyone turned their sprinklers off.


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Easy day here,rained bout all night so everyone turned their sprinklers off.





I hope things go smooth here today. Had a bad night and things don't look any brighter this morning.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I hope things go smooth here today. Had a bad night and things don't look any brighter this morning.



That sux..but on another note...it's FRIDAY


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So i needed to clean my SIG556 so i broke out all the stuff to do it.  Well over 2 hours later im finally finished.    Does anyone spend that much time cleaning their rifles??? There has to be an easier way...
> 
> Maybe im just to anal... i do take it down all the way to the firing pin...



Isn't a SIG556 a pistol?


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> That sux..but on another note...it's FRIDAY



I wish it was for me. Don't get one of them for 2 more weeks.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I wish it was for me. Don't get one of them for 2 more weeks.


But just think of all the money Karen gets to spend


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2010)

Mornin' peepoles!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> But just think of all the money Karen gets to spend


That and the IRS. Sure wish I could enjoy some of it.


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' peepoles!!!


I'm sure glad your up. My grass needs to be cut BAD.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> That and the IRS. Sure wish I could enjoy some of it.
> 
> I'm sure glad your up. My grass needs to be cut BAD.




One of these days.....I'm gonna surprise you and go down there and cut it fer ya!!!

Mornin' Doug..... are you the only Electrician there??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 22, 2010)

Need my grass cut today too,watch out for the septic tank,sorta soggy there


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Need my grass cut today too,watch out for the septic tank,sorta soggy there



I'll find it....


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' peepoles!!!





dougefresh said:


> ...





Jeff Raines said:


> ...



Mornin friends


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Mornin friends



Mornin' neighbor!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2010)

morning, peeps!
Well, after a day chock full of close calls and excitement chasing Bugsy's arrowed boar yesterday, today was a monumental effort just to go back and get the trailer and 4-wheelers. Bugsy and Fishbait both not feeling very good, so we just went and got our stuff and didn't hunt. It's naptime.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> Well, after a day chock full of close calls and excitement chasing Bugsy's arrowed boar yesterday, today was a monumental effort just to go back and get the trailer and 4-wheelers. Bugsy and Fishbait both not feeling very good, so we just went and got our stuff and didn't hunt. It's naptime.




Did y'all find her Boar???


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> One of these days.....I'm gonna surprise you and go down there and cut it fer ya!!!
> 
> Mornin' Doug..... are you the only Electrician there??


I'm thinking about having Tanner suit up and spray it all with roundup.

Sure am, still looking to get a couple more.



MoonPie said:


> Mornin friends


What up Moonie


rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> Well, after a day chock full of close calls and excitement chasing Bugsy's arrowed boar yesterday, today was a monumental effort just to go back and get the trailer and 4-wheelers. Bugsy and Fishbait both not feeling very good, so we just went and got our stuff and didn't hunt. It's naptime.


Mornin Bama Take a little nap for me to.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 22, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Mornin friends





rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!



Mornin moonpie and Robert


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> Well, after a day chock full of close calls and excitement chasing Bugsy's arrowed boar yesterday, today was a monumental effort just to go back and get the trailer and 4-wheelers. Bugsy and Fishbait both not feeling very good, so we just went and got our stuff and didn't hunt. It's naptime.



How'd the x-bow work out?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Did y'all find her Boar???


Yes, we found it. I'll let TBug post her pic's and tell the story. It was her day! 


MoonPie said:


> How'd the x-bow work out?


Never got to shoot it. The hogs were walking into the foodplot when i got there. I tried to sneak into range but they winded or saw me and walked out. hey didn't come back. Maybe next time.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, we found it. I'll let TBug post her pic's and tell the story. It was her day!
> 
> Never got to shoot it. The hogs were walking into the foodplot when i got there. I tried to sneak into range but they winded or saw me and walked out. hey didn't come back. Maybe next time.




Tbug sent me a pic, I sent her one of the fire ready to put that badboy on, but she said he stank too bad!  
Big oak is almost nothing but coals, got a few more large pieces to get put on & the back yard will be back to normal!   Wish I had a way to cut it up for wood working, it wasn't near as rotten as first thought and it is some puurrrty wood too, red oak, tiny, tiny rings, no telling how old that sucker is! 

Afternoon Folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Tbug sent me a pic, I sent her one of the fire ready to put that badboy on, but she said he stank too bad!
> Big oak is almost nothing but coals, got a few more large pieces to get put on & the back yard will be back to normal!   Wish I had a way to cut it up for wood working, it wasn't near as rotten as first thought and it is some puurrrty wood too, red oak, tiny, tiny rings, no telling how old that sucker is!
> 
> Afternoon Folks!!



Stank too bad??? What????...... are they posed to smell GOOD????

Yeah...I know what you mean about the wood....I got some too.....been wanting to make a NICE fireplace mantel.

Howdy there....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Stank too bad??? What????...... are they posed to smell GOOD????
> 
> Yeah...I know what you mean about the wood....I got some too.....been wanting to make a NICE fireplace mantel.
> 
> Howdy there....



 She just said he stank too bad to mess up my purty fire!  
I have made a "board of education" for one of my nieces like my Daddy had made me years ago, now another niece is asking for one, I'm thinking this would do great for that project!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Tbug sent me a pic, I sent her one of the fire ready to put that badboy on, but she said he stank too bad!
> Big oak is almost nothing but coals, got a few more large pieces to get put on & the back yard will be back to normal!   Wish I had a way to cut it up for wood working, it wasn't near as rotten as first thought and it is some puurrrty wood too, red oak, tiny, tiny rings, no telling how old that sucker is!
> 
> Afternoon Folks!!


Hey Keebles! 


Jeff C. said:


> Stank too bad??? What????...... are they posed to smell GOOD????
> 
> Yeah...I know what you mean about the wood....I got some too.....been wanting to make a NICE fireplace mantel.
> 
> Howdy there....



a boar hog puts a rutting buck to shame when it comes to stankin'. They taste about as bad too. Yuck!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Keebles!
> 
> 
> a boar hog puts a rutting buck to shame when it comes to stankin'. They taste about as bad too. Yuck!



Hey Wobert!   Bubbette made it in yet?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Keebles!
> a boar hog puts a rutting buck to shame when it comes to stankin'. They taste about as bad too. Yuck!



I stopped by my nieces one time & her hubby had a small one hung up skinning him, even a SMALL one stanks to high heavens!!   I'd hate to be around a big'un!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Wobert!   Bubbette made it in yet?



Yes, she got home friday night.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, she got home friday night.



 good, glad she got in safe!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Keebles!
> 
> 
> a boar hog puts a rutting buck to shame when it comes to stankin'. They taste about as bad too. Yuck!




Hmmmmmm.....didn't know it made the meat taste BAD. I'll take your word on it though. Never killed one....a boar that is.

Killed some piglets that were FANTASTIC though


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 22, 2010)

afternoon folks.   Sitting around the hospital room with Pops.  He says he,s feeling better, now I know where I hey my stubbornness.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> afternoon folks.   Sitting around the hospital room with Pops.  He says he,s feeling better, now I know where I hey my stubbornness.


Did i miss a post somewhere? 
Glad to hear Pops is doing better Kim!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> afternoon folks.   Sitting around the hospital room with Pops.  He says he,s feeling better, now I know where I hey my stubbornness.



What happened??  Hope he gets better soon though!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What happened??  Hope he gets better soon though!



Well, I am not sure where to begin.  Pops has been battleing a Blood infection for years.  As of 8-13 , Pop was diagnost with Cancer.  The found a tumor in his left leg, bi-opsy confirmed.  Last wednesday they did surgury to try and clean it up and install a titanium rod in his femur.  He is content with this all and makeing the best of his situation in the hospital right now.  Friday he was , lets just say overdoing it a little with Pain meds drip button.  But today in real good spirits and most of all, his sense of humor is in full swing.  We as the family do not have any further info as of now, but the doctors are supposed to meet with all of us sometime soon to fill us in.  We do know for sure there is a long road ahead of us for Pops and Mom just as much.  I myself, know that in a strange way, I am lucky.  I have a GREAT family to stand together in this time, and I have My Woody's family also help me stay strong and keep the prayers coming.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Did i miss a post somewhere?
> Glad to hear Pops is doing better Kim!



I did not post robert, up untill now I have kept it to myself pretty much.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2010)

Kim, ya`ll are in our thoughts and prayers, and we are hopin` for the best.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 22, 2010)

Dang Kim, I hope and pray for you and your family!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Kim, ya`ll are in our thoughts and prayers, and we are hopin` for the best.



Thanks Nick.  At this point, we don't know what to expect.  At 80+, Pops says Chemo Crud is not an option.  He's always been a tough one and he is still trying to be the toughest one for all of us.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 22, 2010)

Kim,

Praying for you guys....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2010)

Kim, best wishes and prayers for the Family members and all...


----------



## slip (Aug 22, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, I am not sure where to begin.  Pops has been battleing a Blood infection for years.  As of 8-13 , Pop was diagnost with Cancer.  The found a tumor in his left leg, bi-opsy confirmed.  Last wednesday they did surgury to try and clean it up and install a titanium rod in his femur.  He is content with this all and makeing the best of his situation in the hospital right now.  Friday he was , lets just say overdoing it a little with Pain meds drip button.  But today in real good spirits and most of all, his sense of humor is in full swing.  We as the family do not have any further info as of now, but the doctors are supposed to meet with all of us sometime soon to fill us in.  We do know for sure there is a long road ahead of us for Pops and Mom just as much.  I myself, know that in a strange way, I am lucky.  I have a GREAT family to stand together in this time, and I have My Woody's family also help me stay strong and keep the prayers coming.



thinking about you and your family. best of luck


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thinkin n prayin bro...........MIL just got informed of the big C with her lungs
Chris


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hornet22 said:


> Thinkin n prayin bro...........MIL just got informed of the big C with her lungs
> Chris



Man, this has been a rough day all the way around. Best wishes and thoughts for you too, Chris


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2010)

If ya'll get a chance, check out TBugs thread and give her an 'atta girl!:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=563479


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks RBAMA. Ya know, this place is REALLY a great family. Friends that you have never grilled with, shared a toddy or 13 with and still can feel a great relationship toward. Mr. Woody was shore something wasn't he!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If ya'll get a chance, check out TBugs thread and give her an 'atta girl!:
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=563479




I'd rather have more Gatorade and Advil right now.    


I'm so glad we left when we did. I can't keep nuttin down/in. I crashed into the bed as soon as we hit the door. Fishbait did too but he woke up earlier and said my forehead was warm. After 7 hours of sleep, I got up and found a thermometer. 102  

I pray to God that I don't have anything congatious and left it with you guys.  No one around here has it so maybe everyone else is clear. 


Fishbait is moving a little better. He's still ignoring me about the Doc. I guess if he thinks he passed a kidney stone, then there's nothing else to worry about.  



Wobbert-Woo  aside from all the ills, we had a great time this weekend.     

You're so awesome


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey all!

Kim,praying for you and family.

T-Bug,get better.

Going back to work full force tomorrow.Will see how it goes.

Yall have a good evening.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'd rather have more Gatorade and Advil right now.
> 
> 
> I'm so glad we left when we did. I can't keep nuttin down/in. I crashed into the bed as soon as we hit the door. Fishbait did too but he woke up earlier and said my forehead was warm. After 7 hours of sleep, I got up and found a thermometer. 102
> ...



you two get well soon!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Kim,praying for you and family.
> 
> ...



Hope it goes well, Chris!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 22, 2010)

Evenin' idjits....


----------



## slip (Aug 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'd rather have more Gatorade and Advil right now.
> 
> 
> I'm so glad we left when we did. I can't keep nuttin down/in. I crashed into the bed as soon as we hit the door. Fishbait did too but he woke up earlier and said my forehead was warm. After 7 hours of sleep, I got up and found a thermometer. 102
> ...



nice hog T-bug. hats off to yall for even going in this heat.

dont feel bad about the shot, remember the bobcat doesnt apologize when it tears the rabbit apart.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 22, 2010)

slip said:


> nice hog T-bug. hats off to yall for even going in this heat.
> 
> dont feel bad about the shot, remember the bobcat doesnt apologize when it tears the rabbit apart.




Thanks slipster. 

Speaking of rabbits....    


I think only Robert can do justice to the story of the "popping rabbit".


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 22, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, I am not sure where to begin.  Pops has been battleing a Blood infection for years.  As of 8-13 , Pop was diagnost with Cancer.  The found a tumor in his left leg, bi-opsy confirmed.  Last wednesday they did surgury to try and clean it up and install a titanium rod in his femur.  He is content with this all and makeing the best of his situation in the hospital right now.  Friday he was , lets just say overdoing it a little with Pain meds drip button.  But today in real good spirits and most of all, his sense of humor is in full swing.  We as the family do not have any further info as of now, but the doctors are supposed to meet with all of us sometime soon to fill us in.  We do know for sure there is a long road ahead of us for Pops and Mom just as much.  I myself, know that in a strange way, I am lucky.  I have a GREAT family to stand together in this time, and I have My Woody's family also help me stay strong and keep the prayers coming.


Kim best thoughts, and wishes for you, and your family!!......Looks like ya'll have tough road ahead of Ya'll........You will be in my thoughts, and prayers!!



turtlebug said:


> I'd rather have more Gatorade and Advil right now.
> 
> 
> I'm so glad we left when we did. I can't keep nuttin down/in. I crashed into the bed as soon as we hit the door. Fishbait did too but he woke up earlier and said my forehead was warm. After 7 hours of sleep, I got up and found a thermometer. 102
> ...


Congratulations on the kill!!........Hope ya'll are feeling better soon!!


Good evening folks!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, I am not sure where to begin.  Pops has been battleing a Blood infection for years.  As of 8-13 , Pop was diagnost with Cancer.  The found a tumor in his left leg, bi-opsy confirmed.  Last wednesday they did surgury to try and clean it up and install a titanium rod in his femur.  He is content with this all and makeing the best of his situation in the hospital right now.  Friday he was , lets just say overdoing it a little with Pain meds drip button.  But today in real good spirits and most of all, his sense of humor is in full swing.  We as the family do not have any further info as of now, but the doctors are supposed to meet with all of us sometime soon to fill us in.  We do know for sure there is a long road ahead of us for Pops and Mom just as much.  I myself, know that in a strange way, I am lucky.  I have a GREAT family to stand together in this time, and I have My Woody's family also help me stay strong and keep the prayers coming.


You got it Kim!!  



Hornet22 said:


> Thinkin n prayin bro...........MIL just got informed of the big C with her lungs
> Chris


Same for you Chris!  



turtlebug said:


> I'd rather have more Gatorade and Advil right now.
> 
> 
> I'm so glad we left when we did. I can't keep nuttin down/in. I crashed into the bed as soon as we hit the door. Fishbait did too but he woke up earlier and said my forehead was warm. After 7 hours of sleep, I got up and found a thermometer. 102
> ...


Awww Tbugsysista, hope you feel better real soon!!! 

Just checking in, got some "drama" on the hill here (neighbors), ya'll keep me in your prayers as well, sometimes helping folks can come back & bite you in the hiney, ya know?!?!


----------



## slip (Aug 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Just checking in, got some "drama" on the hill here (neighbors), ya'll keep me in your prayers as well, sometimes helping folks can come back & bite you in the hiney, ya know?!?!



shoot em?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2010)

slip said:


> shoot em?


ssshhhhhh, the SO may be monitoring this!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



I'll call ya tomorrow!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 23, 2010)

time to make the doughnuts....


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 23, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Pop was diagnost with Cancer.





Hornet22 said:


> MIL just got informed of the big C with her lungs
> Chris





Keebs said:


> "drama" on the hill here (neighbors), ya'll keep me in your prayers



Y'all are in my hopes for things to turn out well, AND in my prayers.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> time to make the doughnuts....



finish  cleanin your SIG?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 23, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> finish  cleanin your SIG?



yep, and i have the rifle not the pistol version!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2010)

Mernin'Folks!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 23, 2010)

but i did take my little Colt ar style 22lr apart to clean it and found a little bitty spring with a very small steel shaft in it, after i put it back together.    Have no idea where it came from since the bolt, firing pin and extractor are all one piece thats you dont have to disassemble for cleaning...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin'Folks!!!



Mo'nin Jethro!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 23, 2010)

Rifle version. Knew that... just messin Boss.  Clean mine about once a year when I put um up after season. Lazy I guess.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin'Folks!!!



Hey Dude


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 23, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Rifle version. Knew that... just messin Boss.  Clean mine about once a year when I put um up after season. Lazy I guess.



well it had about 800-1000 rounds of steel cased ammo through it, so it was ready for a bath.  

Nothing like some red meat, cold beer, bristol night race and cleaning your guns on a saturday night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mo'nin Jethro!



Mornin' BOSS!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 23, 2010)

Mornin....


Is it legal to shoot a big dog that comes into my *fenced* in backyard?  Before you ask, I do not know if it had a collar on.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> time to make the doughnuts....



doughnuts and coffee  yummy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mornin....
> 
> 
> Is it legal to shoot a big dog that comes into my *fenced* in backyard?  Before you ask, I do not know if it had a collar on.....



Probably not....


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> but i did take my little Colt ar style 22lr apart to clean it and found a little bitty spring with a very small steel shaft in it, after i put it back together.    Have no idea where it came from since the bolt, firing pin and extractor are all one piece thats you dont have to disassemble for cleaning...



when all else fails, use a diagram........ 
http://gunner777.wordpress.com/link-to-100s-of-gun-owners-manuals/


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably not....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



Did ya shoot it???


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Did ya shoot it???



No, I ran out there too quick to even think about grabing a gun.  Had Zander been out there playing, would've been a different story.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> No, I ran out there too quick to even think about grabing a gun.  Had Zander been out there playing, would've been a different story.



Lucky Dog!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Morning peeps!
Got my double leaded coffee brewing, and waiting on my french maid to arrive. Okay, she's not french.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2010)

Hornet22 said:


> Thinkin n prayin bro...........MIL just got informed of the big C with her lungs
> Chris







rhbama3 said:


> If ya'll get a chance, check out TBugs thread and give her an 'atta girl!:
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=563479



Will do...



turtlebug said:


> I'd rather have more Gatorade and Advil right now.
> 
> 
> I'm so glad we left when we did. I can't keep nuttin down/in. I crashed into the bed as soon as we hit the door. Fishbait did too but he woke up earlier and said my forehead was warm. After 7 hours of sleep, I got up and found a thermometer. 102
> ...



Get well soon!!



wickedjester said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Kim,praying for you and family.
> 
> ...



Good luck WJ!!!



Keebs said:


> You got it Kim!!
> 
> 
> Same for you Chris!
> ...



Oh Lawd.....hope it works out, or the problem goes away!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mornin....
> 
> 
> Is it legal to shoot a big dog that comes into my *fenced* in backyard?  Before you ask, I do not know if it had a collar on.....



You check the fence


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 23, 2010)

Mornin' yall!  I think I may have gotten my bow dialed in for this year!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall!  I think I may have gotten my bow dialed in for this year!



Oh no! You wasted your good shots on a target! 
Way to go, Robin Hood Sulli!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh no! You wasted your good shots on a target!
> Way to go, Robin Hood Sulli!



I figure if I'm gonna lose an arrow, that is probably the best way to do it.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 23, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall!  I think I may have gotten my bow dialed in for this year!



Mine... still under the bed, waitin for me to  see if I  can still draw her back  lazy i guess. Season don't start here til Oct. 15 (plenty a time, ha)


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 23, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> You check the fence



Yes, they came in under the wire fence in the back.    Hubby has been notified....



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall!  I think I may have gotten my bow dialed in for this year!



Good job!



rhbama3 said:


> Oh no! You wasted your good shots on a target!
> Way to go, Robin Hood Sulli!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning peeps!
> Got my double leaded coffee brewing, and waiting on my french maid to arrive. Okay, she's not french.



Hispanic....



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall!  I think I may have gotten my bow dialed in for this year!



Don't touch it!!! Nice shot....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yes, they came in under the wire fence in the back.    Hubby has been notified....
> 
> 
> 
> Good job!



Morning OFHbabe!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hispanic....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't touch it!!! Nice shot....


native Albany-ian. darker tan. 

Time to hit the shower and head to work. See ya'll later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> native Albany-ian. darker tan.
> 
> Time to hit the shower and head to work. See ya'll later!



 Later Bro....have a good 'un!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2010)

G'moanin................ gawd it's Monday again!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 23, 2010)

G'mornin

Time to get the 4 wheeler out and do some relicin


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> G'moanin................ gawd it's Monday again!!



Yep  dang it... take just one breath and it's Monday again


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin
> 
> Time to get the 4 wheeler out and do some relicin


I wanna go wiff youuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!! 



MoonPie said:


> Yep  dang it... take just one breath and it's Monday again



Ya got that right!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> G'moanin................ gawd it's Monday again!!



Is it???? OK then....



Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin
> 
> Time to get the 4 wheeler out and do some relicin



Good luck!!!



MoonPie said:


> Yep  dang it... take just one breath and it's Monday again



Yep....seems like I just got through cuttin the grass....and it already needs it again


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it???? OK then....
> Good luck!!!
> Yep....seems like I just got through cuttin the grass....and it already needs it again



Yeah it is.................. BUT!!  I izz by myself today!! 

Take a break from your lawn & swing down & do douge's & mine!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok, so apparently okra disintegrates when simmered too long in soup....


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah it is.................. BUT!!  I izz by myself today!!
> 
> Take a break from your lawn & swing down & do douge's & mine!



Hey Sista!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, so apparently okra disintegrates when simmered too long in soup....



okra should only be fried!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> okra should only be fried!



But I am not very good at that.


----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2010)

arrgghh mornin yall.


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 23, 2010)

Mornin' folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2010)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyy erybody!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 23, 2010)

slip said:


> arrgghh mornin yall.


Git yo lazy tail outta bed. 



Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks



Top of the morning to ya Benji!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyy erybody!!!




Hayyyyyyyy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2010)

Here I sit broken hearted, had to ...


----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Git yo lazy tail outta bed.



been outta bed since before the sun came up what ever the heck time that was. 






vet said flossies eye looks 99% better


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> okra should only be fried!





OutFishHim said:


> But I am not very good at that.



Love fried okra.  But for the waist line have gone to baking it instead.   Slice and meal it just like frying but spread on cookie sheet and spray with veg oil (Pam) and bake at 400* until desired crispness.  Not bad.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, so apparently okra disintegrates when simmered too long in soup....


Uuuuhhh, yeah it does, but it still tastes goooood! 



OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!


 Heeyyy 



BBQBOSS said:


> okra should only be fried!


Nu-Uhh, slimy, pickled, stir-fried AND fried, YumMY!! 



slip said:


> arrgghh mornin yall.


Daaaaang!! 



Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks


Hey Benji!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyy erybody!!!


Hellooooo Quackbaby! 



slip said:


> vet said flossies eye looks 99% better



Good Deal!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Love fried okra.  But for the waist line have gone to baking it instead.   Slice and meal it just like frying but spread on cookie sheet and spray with veg oil (Pam) and bake at 400* until desired crispness.  Not bad.



Try this too:
Slice, spread a _little_ olive oil in pan, stir fry with a little garlic salt on it.............. mmmmmmgood!


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello Miss Keebs and Sir Quack! O i have missed everyone! Bout to head to lunch I'll bring ya'll something back


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't think I have ever been this close to loading up my tools up as I am right now.


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 23, 2010)

Think I'm gonna take a nap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I don't think I have ever been this close to loading up my tools up as I am right now.



BTDT.....hang in there and think CALMLY about it first.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> Hello Miss Keebs and Sir Quack! O i have missed everyone! Bout to head to lunch I'll bring ya'll something back


I'll take whatever you're having............... 
LOVE your avatar!!! 



dougefresh said:


> I don't think I have ever been this close to loading up my tools up as I am right now.


Yeah?? _AGAIN_??? 



Jeff C. said:


> BTDT.....hang in there and think CALMLY about it first.....


 Seriously, good advice!


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll take whatever you're having...............
> LOVE your avatar!!!
> 
> 
> ...



dont think you want any grizzly wintergreen 

thank you i love bonanza....hands down greatest show ever...seinfeld not far behind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2010)

It's raining and I'm stuck inside with a crazy woman . . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> dont think you want any grizzly wintergreen
> 
> thank you i love bonanza....hands down greatest show ever...seinfeld not far behind



 got any skoal bandits??

 AND WHAT ABOUT M*A*S*H????  WAYYYY better than Seinfeld!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's raining and I'm stuck inside with a crazy woman . . .



 Nu-uh, Iz Riiight Here!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's raining and I'm stuck inside with a crazy woman . . .



enjoy that time with your wife!!!



Keebs said:


> got any skoal bandits??
> 
> AND WHAT ABOUT M*A*S*H????  WAYYYY better than Seinfeld!!!



o yes how could i forget1 MASH was awesome!! got kinda weird towards the end tho

skoal too expensive, we in a recession miss keebs!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> o yes how could i forget1 MASH was awesome!! got kinda weird towards the end tho
> 
> skoal too expensive, we in a recession miss keebs!!



 Love me some M*A*S*H 
 I know allll 'bout the recession, that's why I asked if YOU had any!


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Love me some M*A*S*H
> I know allll 'bout the recession, that's why I asked if YOU had any!



i see....well if you wanted some i would gladly purchase it for you hun.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> i see....well if you wanted some i would gladly purchase it for you hun.



 I know who da money man is now!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I know who da money man is now!!



you must have forgotten that i work for our great state...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2010)

afternoon, Folks!
Bubbette just left for PC, the house cleaning lady did a good job, the dogs are chewing the rawhide thingys from the dollar store, AND i don't have anything that needs breaking today. Thinking some Italian Sausage on the george foreman grill and a nap may be in order.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, Folks!
> Bubbette just left for PC, the house cleaning lady did a good job, the dogs are chewing the rawhide thingys from the dollar store, AND i don't have anything that needs breaking today. Thinking some Italian Sausage on the george foreman grill and a nap may be in order.



Nap does sound good....before I gotta cut.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> you must have forgotten that i work for our great state...


 both of us.............. 



rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, Folks!
> Bubbette just left for PC, the house cleaning lady did a good job, the dogs are chewing the rawhide thingys from the dollar store, AND i don't have anything that needs breaking today. Thinking some Italian Sausage on the george foreman grill and a nap may be in order.


Dang, careful, things sound "too" okey-dokey............... 



Jeff C. said:


> Nap does sound good....before I gotta cut.



I can't decide whether to start calling you "Cutterman" or "Bubbajr"....................


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 23, 2010)

Stinks dont it


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 23, 2010)

Heeyy youu guys


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 23, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> Heeyy youu guys



bye seth.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


sulliiii!!!



242outdoors said:


> Stinks dont it


 yeah............ but at least I have a job, at least I have a job, ........... you get the picture! 



Seth carter said:


> Heeyy youu guys & gals



 fixed it for you.............


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, so apparently okra disintegrates when simmered too long in soup....





BBQBOSS said:


> okra should only be fried!



I'm crazy about okra. Fried is great, but boiled and buttered is real good too.  and easy!

4 cups water
1 t salt
1/2 lb. okra (rinsed & trimmed)
1/8 cup butter

 Bring okra water and salt to a boil.  Cook 3-4 min. till tender. Drain. Add butter. Reheat a little till the butter melts.  Simple & GOOD.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> both of us..............
> 
> 
> Dang, careful, things sound "too" okey-dokey...............
> ...



 I really like Chief though!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 23, 2010)

Work is slow tonight...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mornin....
> 
> 
> Is it legal to shoot a big dog that comes into my *fenced* in backyard?  Before you ask, I do not know if it had a collar on.....




Want to borry one of my `hawks?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Man, this is a dead thread today.
Oh well, guess i'll go cook some spaghetti for supper.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Want to borry one of my `hawks?



Sure! As long as it doesn't run past the boat or camper again...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## MoonPie (Aug 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, this is a dead thread today.
> Oh well, guess i'll go cook some spaghetti for supper.



Well then, there's a okra recipe posted above  OFH don't care about it. Maybe you'd like to give it a try.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, this is a dead thread today.
> Oh well, guess i'll go cook some spaghetti for supper.



Been DEAD for a few weeks, actually....I counted one day and the driveler was down 15 or so spots(maybe more) in the list of the campfire. That was not including the sticky's either...never thought I would see that!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Well then, there's a okra recipe posted above  OFH don't care about it. Maybe you'd like to give it a try.



I'll pass on the boiled okra. Too slimey for me.
Sauteed, fried, okra, onions and tomatoes, gumbo, etc.. I'll tear up! 
Been cooking it for years....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2010)

BOO!!!!


Watch where you put your feet. This one was in a neighborhood, off Philema Road. This mornin`...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 23, 2010)

anybody home


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> BOO!!!!
> 
> 
> Watch where you put your feet. This one was in a neighborhood, off Philema Road. This mornin`...



Dang, Nic!
How big was he?


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Been DEAD for a few weeks, actually....I counted one day and the driveler was down 15 or so spots(maybe more) in the list of the campfire. That was not including the sticky's either...never thought I would see that!!!



I'd post a little more if they got a little response.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dang, Nic!
> How big was he?





4 1/2 feet, rattles broke off at 4. And those are 3 fangs you see. One was fixin` to shed out. And it was a canebrake. That area is diamondback territory too. Fellow crewmember got it on the way to work. In the edge of somebodys yard, headed to the puppy pen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> BOO!!!!
> 
> 
> Watch where you put your feet. This one was in a neighborhood, off Philema Road. This mornin`...



WHOAAA!!!

Btw Nic....what kind of Knife is that??? I had one that looked similar.





_WOW!!!! _ I just heard what had to be a TREMENDOUS tree come down in the woods across from me. It sounded like an explosion when it hit!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I'd post a little more if they got a little response.


 
Hey Aubie. 11 days 22 hours....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> WHOAAA!!!
> 
> Btw Nic....what kind of Knife is that??? I had one that looked similar.
> 
> ...





It`s a S and W spring assist fast open blade. I like the one touch open, in case I have to cut a safety lanyard in a rescue.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Aubie. 11 days 22 hours....



I'm so ready


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a S and W spring assist fast open blade. I like the one touch open, in case I have to cut a safety lanyard in a rescue.



I thought it was an S and W.....I had one of those special edition S.W.A.T.'s and left it in a hotel room and never got it back...called house cleaning and they said they never saw it


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Aubie. 11 days 22 hours....



Tired of reading about it, watching re-runs of it, listening to speculation why we'll win it all( or why we'll lose it all), just let the games begin! 
I'm ready for some foobaw!!!!!
ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t6jqaA_jeZ8?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t6jqaA_jeZ8?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 23, 2010)

Boredom..........


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Boredom..........



Boredoms not so bad. My back has felt knotted like a pretzel since yesterday.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Tired of reading about it, watching re-runs of it, listening to speculation why we'll win it all( or why we'll lose it all), just let the games begin!
> I'm ready for some foobaw!!!!!
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


And so it begins!!



Good evening folks!!.......Hope all is well with whoever is here!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hiya Mitch!
How was the shoot at Big Jims? Good turnout?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya Mitch!
> How was the shoot at Big Jims? Good turnout?


Good turnout!! Had a blast as usual, Nothing like spending the day with a few fellow woodyites!! It was hot as.............well you know you were out in the woods as well!!

Missed seeing Ya'll, but I understand!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good turnout!! Had a blast as usual, Nothing like spending the day with a few fellow woodyites!! It was hot as.............well you know you were out in the woods as well!!
> 
> Missed seeing Ya'll, but I understand!!



Good deal!
Bubbette is ready for hog hunting to be over too. I think she misses chasing me around the house with a skillet without witnesses!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good deal!
> Bubbette is ready for hog hunting to be over too. I think she misses chasing me around the house with a skillet without witnesses!


 Is she ready for Fooball season??.........It's almost time for Tag to start Talking to the T.V.!!


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good deal!
> Bubbette is ready for hog hunting to be over too. I think she misses chasing me around the house with a skillet without witnesses!



No, not worried about witnesses. Just ready to do some skillet slingin' without worryin' about my aim.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is she ready for Fooball season??.........It's almost time for Tag to start Talking to the T.V.!!



Yep, shore am! Mini me is in the color guard and their first game is Friday night. She has a big solo in the field show so I can't wait to see it.    I keep havin' to remind Bubba to not make plans for Friday night because he already has plans. 

And, I'm ready to see Alabama whup up on everyone else! Roll Tide Roll!!


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is she ready for Fooball season??.........It's almost time for Tag to start screaming, yelling, and cursing to the T.V.!!



Yeap


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> No, not worried about witnesses. Just ready to do some skillet slingin' without worryin' about my aim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 one more Foobal Fan........I would refer you to Tag, but I don't think she would ever say.............I can't even type it!!....For fear of reprimand

Unless Bama was playing those Dang War Eagles!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2010)

Gooooo TECH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2010)

okay, okay, I'm drunk . . .


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> okay, okay, I'm drunk . . .



Let me holler at you for a minute


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 23, 2010)

Alright folks.......As ole Hogtrap would say.......Time for the yak sack!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t6jqaA_jeZ8?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t6jqaA_jeZ8?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>




Thanks for that intermission bama.....you don't know how bad I needed that


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 24, 2010)

That's a long 10 minutes!   I was glued to the screen for it all.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 24, 2010)

morning all.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> That's a long 10 minutes!   I was glued to the screen for it all.



Did you use any of the recipes suggested in the Gorilla glue thread to get unstuck?

morning drivelers.


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 24, 2010)

Owwwww my head............Who dat? Who dere??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2010)

11 days 11 hours to go..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 11 days 11 hours to go..



Till you get out of jail.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 24, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning all.....


Mornin young feller 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you use any of the recipes suggested in the Gorilla glue thread to get unstuck?
> 
> morning drivelers.



Think I'll stick to my boiled okra recipe 



Benji314 said:


> Owwwww my head............Who dat? Who dere??



A good cup a coffee is what ya need 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> 11 days 11 hours to go..



Whooy!  This year it'l be in  HD & Surround Sound


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2010)

And


Hes


Gone


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 24, 2010)

... and mornin to all y'all. I feels a good day comin on!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

Mernin'!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 24, 2010)

Mornin yall. I was almost afraid to post cuz it is an upscale driveler.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin yall. I was almost afraid to post cuz it is an upscale driveler.



That's it Sterlo. I was wonderin why there were very few responses to my posts. Just a common man like me


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> That's it Sterlo. I was wonderin why there were very few responses to my posts. Just a common man like me




You ain't the only one MoonPie!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin yall. I was almost afraid to post cuz it is an upscale driveler.





MoonPie said:


> That's it Sterlo. I was wonderin why there were very few responses to my posts. Just a common man like me





Jeff C. said:


> You ain't the only one MoonPie!!



Mornen fellers, and I thank that makes four of us


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin yall. I was almost afraid to post cuz it is an upscale driveler.





Jeff C. said:


> You ain't the only one MoonPie!!



It's gota be yur fault.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen fellers, and I thank that makes four of us



What you up to Hankus???


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen fellers, and I thank that makes four of us





Jeff C. said:


> What you up to Hankus???



it's like dem deer sometimes. da winds right. acorns a droppin... everythins just perfect, but da woods remain quiet. day after day  finally you hear sumptin... and it's a cayout running everythin good off


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen fellers, and I thank that makes four of us


 
Just take that clip on necktie off and you'll be ok..


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok Mornin'! Good hot breakfast and shower and I feels mo' better!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 24, 2010)

Mernin Idjits.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just take that clip on necktie off and you'll be ok..



how bout the mention of surround sound and high def fur watchin football. maybe that's a prob


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> it's like dem deer sometimes. da winds right. acorns a droppin... everythins just perfect, but da woods remain quiet. day after day  finally you hear sumptin... and it's a cayout running everythin good off



Is that what it is???



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just take that clip on necktie off and you'll be ok..



Hankus wears a clip on necktie???? Does he have a pocket organizer too???



Benji314 said:


> Ok Mornin'! Good hot breakfast and shower and I feels mo' better!



Mornin' Benji!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> how bout the mention of surround sound and high def fur watchin football. maybe that's a prob


 
Yep, I got that, it's almost better than being at the game itself, plus you don't have to pee in a trough with 70,000 other guys...


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mernin Idjits.



Idjits? Idjits? IDJITS?!?!.......ok yeah you in the right place.....mornin'


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

I got the surround.....just no HD. Dishnetwork wanted $20.00 month for it, at one time. They may have come down by now.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 24, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Idjits? Idjits? IDJITS?!?!.......ok yeah you in the right place.....mornin'



Pow  Recognition.  hurts a little, then it's good. 


Mornin Ben


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I got the surround.....just no HD. Dishnetwork wanted $20.00 month for it, at one time. They may have come down by now.



Matter a fact they did go way down. They got a special goin right now. HD free for life . they just came out last fri and installed the new box. course i had to sign a new two yr contract, but don't mind. been wit um 5 yrs now and they been easy to contact, and real good wit me.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2010)

Mernin' Folks....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Matter a fact they did go way down. They got a special goin right now. HD free for life . they just came out last fri and installed the new box. course i had to sign a new two yr contract, but don't mind. been wit um 5 yrs now and they been easy to contact, and real good wit me.



HD free for life????


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 24, 2010)

YES - HD free for life. I did not believe it either. Google it! Call um. 1-800-681-0879. 
This is fur real Jeff.



MORNI KEEBS.  You and the neighbor mend things?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> YES. I did not believe it either. Google it! Call um. 1-800-681-0879.
> This is fur real Jeff.
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin......... naw, the riff is between the hubby & wife, nuttin to do wiff me............ and I don't think they gonna work it out


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> YES - HD free for life. I did not believe it either. Google it! Call um. 1-800-681-0879.
> This is fur real Jeff.
> 
> 
> ...



Yep...just saw the promotion MoonPie. Appreciate it!!!



Keebs said:


> Mornin......... naw, the riff is between the hubby & wife, nuttin to do wiff me............ and I don't think they gonna work it out  she b



Mornin' girl!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin......... naw, the riff is between the hubby & wife, nuttin to do wiff me............ and I don't think they gonna work it out  she b



may b day just need the "marrage ref"  glad it's ok wit y'all. i'd hate to have to drive all the way over there ta fix things!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' girl!!!


Mornin Cu......aahh Bu............ Chief!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 24, 2010)

You kids be good now.  I'm off to work.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> You kids be good now.  I'm off to work.



Later MP!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> You kids be good now.  I'm off to work.



Have a Good Day MoonPie!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Cu......aahh Bu............ Chief!
> 
> 
> 
> Naw darlin', the story's I've been hearing since Sunday night make ->  <- look tame........... but thanks for the thoughts!




AHHHHHHHHH....... YESSSSS!!!

I will be cuttin' dis AFT


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> AHHHHHHHHH....... YESSSSS!!!
> 
> I will be cuttin' dis AFT



logs or grass?!?!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 24, 2010)

Mornin'


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> logs or grass?!?!



 Probably bof....I heard a HUGE tree fall last night across the road....haven't looked at it yet though



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'



Mornin' Sulli!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

Alright catch up with y'all later....got STUFF to do!!!


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 24, 2010)

Blasted Bronco wont start. Turned over once then just nothin', nada, zip, zilch, it just wont go.   I need a beer.......


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 24, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Blasted Bronco wont start. Turned over once then just nothin', nada, zip, zilch, it just wont go.   I need a beer.......



Have one for me too!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Blasted Bronco wont start. Turned over once then just nothin', nada, zip, zilch, it just wont go.   I need a beer.......





jsullivan03 said:


> Have one for me too!!!



Fix Or Repair Daily 

oh and have too fer me too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2010)

Whut up peeples??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2010)

Mmmmph
Uuugghhhhh
Tuuuug
Pull
Tuuug
Puuull
Tug

Dang, this thread has gotten heavy, someone help me get it back to da top............... oh wait, I founded the button!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2010)

There, much better.....................


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 24, 2010)

flippin truck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 24, 2010)

miss keebs miss keebs! you still coming to fpg?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

This is a test post. Had this been an actual post, the words typed would have had a meaning of some sort. This is only a test post.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> flippin truck.


you're sposed to DRIVE the trwuck, not flip it!! 



Jeff C. said:


> ttt


 THAT'S the Magic Letters!!!!!!!!! 



242outdoors said:


> miss keebs miss keebs! you still coming to fpg?


But of course!!   



rhbama3 said:


> This is a test post. Had this been an actual post, the words typed would have had a meaning of some sort. This is only a test post.


 Did we pass, did we pass? huh? huh? didwe?didwe?


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 24, 2010)

Yay!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> Yay!!!



What you yay-ing about? Keebs will show up for a few hours and the she "poofs". That girl won't sit still for long.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What you yay-ing about? Keebs will show up for a few hours and the she "poofs". That girl won't sit still for long.



I was *waiting* on this very post, tyvm.......... I'm getting a room & STAYING this time! I'll be there Fri. nite AND be back SATURDAY............ nnyyaaa, how 'bout THEM apples, mr.smarty britches???


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

woohoo!!!
I love fishing for WOW's! Did ya'll see how quick she yanked that cork under? loosening drag!


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What you yay-ing about? Keebs will show up for a few hours and the she "poofs". That girl won't sit still for long.



you'll see   she wont be able to leave after i put the ol sweet talk on her


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!
> I love fishing for WOW's! Did ya'll see how quick she yanked that cork under? loosening drag!


YOU see how tight I make you hold on too, huh? 



242outdoors said:


> you'll see   she wont be able to leave after i put the ol sweet talk on her



I've been known to stay late................. 
I don't camp, too set in my ways, but I do love seeing this bunch!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Did we pass, did we pass? huh? huh? didwe?didwe?



With all the delete and retype strokes there will have to be an investigation before answering.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> YOU see how tight I make you hold on too, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> With all the delete and retype strokes there will have to be an investigation before answering.


 how thorough an investeeegation???  



rhbama3 said:


>



is there gonna be oysters again????


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> how thorough an investeeegation???
> 
> 
> 
> is there gonna be oysters again????



I dunno, Baby. If someone brings them, i'll shuck them.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I was *waiting* on this very post, tyvm.......... I'm getting a room & STAYING this time! I'll be there Fri. nite AND be back SATURDAY............ nnyyaaa, how 'bout THEM apples, mr.smarty britches???



believe it when i sees it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I dunno, Baby. If someone brings them, i'll shuck them.


 



jsullivan03 said:


> believe it when i sees it.



 don't you start too!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2010)

where be Slip???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> is there gonna be oysters again????





rhbama3 said:


> I dunno, Baby. If someone brings them, i'll shuck them.


Planning on it!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 24, 2010)

Well... im being forced to go to Longhorns and eat a free steak....  I guess i will bite the bullet and go tough it out...


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 24, 2010)

Y'all just have too much fun.  huntin, fishin, cutting grass, BBQ'n, function'n togeather... If'n I wern't so content an local minded, I'd be mighty jellious.  Y'all have fun now, at your gatherin this weekend, hear! 
​


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well... im being forced to go to Longhorns and eat a free steak....  I guess i will bite the bullet and go tough it out...


it's gonna be chewy. Better take your emergency sauce with you. 


MoonPie said:


> Y'all just have so much fun.  huntin, fishin, cutting grass, BBQ'n, function'n togeather... If'n I wern't so content an local minded, I'd be mighty jellious.  Y'all have fun now, at your gatherin this weekend, hear!
> ​


The next time i go to Montgomery to visit Mama, I'll be sure to stop by and throw some beer cans in your yard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Y'all just have so much fun.  huntin, fishin, cutting grass, BBQ'n, function'n togeather... If'n I wern't so content an local minded, I'd be mighty jellious.  Y'all have fun now, at your gatherin this weekend, hear!
> ​



It ain't til October.....you oughtta come!!! Quit bein so content


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Y'all just have too much fun.  huntin, fishin, cutting grass, BBQ'n, function'n togeather... If'n I wern't so content an local minded, I'd be mighty jellious.  Y'all have fun now, at your gatherin this weekend, hear!
> ​





Jeff C. said:


> It ain't til October.....you oughtta come!!! Quit bein so content



Seriously, Moonie!
You oughta think about coming to the FPG. I'll be getting there friday afternoon. There ain't nothing like the little get togethers! Although this is shaping up to be a good sized one. Tent camping in October should be pretty pleasant.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 24, 2010)

I wish Mr Slate would hurry up and yank that dang bird's tail so I can slide down this dinosaur's back and get the heck out of the rock quarry!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The next time i go to Montgomery to visit Mama, I'll be sure to stop by and throw some beer cans in your yard.



Great bama!  Clean'n up beer cans out the yard is one a my most fave rite things to start each mornin.  , before goin down to Hardees fur a old man coffee n bisquit.  Git'n home I clean up the yard again,  before sittin in the rockin chair and thinkin bout the way things used ta be. Before ya know it, it's tomarra, and I'm doin it again. Hooo Yes - Da Good Life.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Great bama!  Clean'n up beer cans out the yard is one a my most fave rite things to start each mornin.  , before goin down to Hardees fur a old man coffee n bisquit.  Git'n home I clean up the yard again,  before sittin in the rockin chair and thinkin bout the way things used ta be. Before ya know it, it's tomarra, and I'm doin it again. Hooo Yes - Da Good Life.



you left out fishing in a ditch off a bridge.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Seriously, Moonie!
> You oughta think about coming to the FPG.



I sure would love to meet all y'all, but unless it's too hunt (an even then) I just  don't like to travel.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I sure would love to meet all y'all, but unless it's too hunt (an even then) I just  don't like to travel.



except to Hardee's.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I sure would love to meet all y'all, but unless it's too hunt (an even then) I just  don't like to travel.



Don't know about the hunting thing, but i do plan to take both my 28 gauges and thrower for some skeet shooting. I'm also gonna take my tying box to do some tutorials again on tying crappie jigs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> except to Hardee's.



There are worse places to eat breakfast than Hardee's.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 24, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> except to Hardee's.



Now look here GIW.  That's a real good bisquit n gravy (git um to cook the bisquit a little crunchy) at Hardee's. 

If y'all got a better gravy recipe,  I'd sure like ta have it.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 24, 2010)

rain rain rain rain rain rain rain rain rain but no grass.... ugh.


----------



## slip (Aug 24, 2010)

"love it" when dad cooks. he trys to like invent new foods or something, tonight was a sloppy joe hot dog type thing. not bad though


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> rain rain rain rain rain rain rain rain rain but no grass.... ugh.




Hiya gal!!





slip said:


> "love it" when dad cooks. he trys to like invent new foods or something, tonight was a sloppy joe hot dog type thing. not bad though





"Dads" be messing some stuff up in da kitchen!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Now look here GIW.  That's a real good bisquit n gravy (git um to cook the bisquit a little crunchy) at Hardee's.
> 
> If y'all got a better gravy recipe,  I'd sure like ta have it.



Well if you take a wrong turn someday and end up this way, let me know and the buttermilk biscuits will be in the oven.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

Just back from taking the girls to Golden Corral. It was just as bad as the other two times we went there. Wasn't my choice.....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 24, 2010)

Evening Peeps.  Just a Fly by.  

Try to catch ya'll in a bit.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heya hunny how are you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Yara!
That stalker in your avatar looks vaguely familiar.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 24, 2010)

whats goin on in here!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2010)

BOO!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Yara!
> That stalker in your avatar looks vaguely familiar.


I got ya pretty good huh???


Nicodemus said:


> BOO!!!



You shouldn't sneak up on people like that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> whats goin on in here!


SNOWBABE!!! 


Nicodemus said:


> BOO!!!


Wassup, Snake wrangler?
Did your co-worker give you that canebrake yesterday?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I got ya pretty good huh???
> 
> 
> You shouldn't sneak up on people like that.




I like to keep in practice. 



rhbama3 said:


> SNOWBABE!!!
> 
> Wassup, Snake wrangler?
> Did your co-worker give you that canebrake yesterday?





He would have, but it was somewhat mangled up.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> SNOWBABE!!!
> 
> Wassup, Snake wrangler?
> Did your co-worker give you that canebrake yesterday?



Hey Wingman!!!  

How goes it down yonder?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Wingman!!!
> 
> How goes it down yonder?



work, hog hunting, being a single parent monday thru friday, and waiting on foobaw season to start. How is life on the farm?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I got ya pretty good huh???
> 
> 
> You shouldn't sneak up on people like that.



I look SO different without my glasses on!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I look SO different without my glasses on!



It happens with old age.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> whats goin on in here!


Hey Snowy!!........What ya got planned for the fall crop??



Nicodemus said:


> BOO!!!


Evening Nick!!



YaraG. said:


> I got ya pretty good huh???
> 
> 
> You shouldn't sneak up on people like that.


Hello Yara!!...........You gettin settled in yet??



rhbama3 said:


> work, hog hunting, being a single parent monday thru friday, and waiting on foobaw season to start. How is life on the farm?


Dang Fooball!!..... Thought she was going to turn loose some of the commitments!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It happens with old age.



I do believe i just got verbally abused! 













good thing i'm used to it.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2010)

BEER ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Mitch!! 


Robert, at least you`re gettin` abused by a good one!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> BEER ?


How many??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!........What ya got planned for the fall crop??
> 
> Evening Nick!!
> 
> ...


I take it Tagbabe adopted the entire Wa Co. foobaw team again? 


Hankus said:


> BEER ?


It's good with oysters, hot sauce, and saltines! 



Nicodemus said:


> Hey Mitch!!
> 
> 
> Robert, at least you`re gettin` abused by a good one!!


Thats not what.......... never mind.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Nic!
Swamp People is coming on on the History Channel!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll be sure to stop by and throw some beer cans in your yard.







threeleggedpigmy said:


> I wish Mr Slate would hurry up and yank that dang bird's tail so I can slide down this dinosaur's back and get the heck out of the rock quarry!



nice Flintstone refereence 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> How many??



bout 3L of cheap 9% wine  

Its part of a commitment to find my buddy a good wine


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Nic!
> Swamp People is coming on on the History Channel!



Some of your kin?  

Ahhh, rare treat, free supper at Shoney's - steak night, not bad! 
'bout to call it a ~gasp~ early night!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's good with oysters, hot sauce, and saltines!



what aint


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Some of your kin?
> 
> Ahhh, rare treat, free supper at Shoney's - steak night, not bad!
> 'bout to call it a ~gasp~ early night!



Nope, but i have the utmost respect and envy for the cajuns making a living that way!
Night, Keebs! Sleep tight, dear!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Some of your kin?
> 
> Ahhh, rare treat, free supper at Shoney's - steak night, not bad!
> 'bout to call it a ~gasp~ early night!



nite Keebs, sweet dreams


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I take it Tagbabe adopted the entire Wa Co. foobaw team again?


That remains to be seen yet!!..........She's just talkin smack on the GAVSV board at the moment!!........Apparently Jeff. Co. started some junk......Something about some T shirts they had made up for this weeks game in the House of Pain


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope, but i have the utmost respect and envy for the cajuns making a living that way!
> Night, Keebs! Sleep tight, dear!


Juss pickin at ya Bubba! 



Hankus said:


> nite Keebs, sweet dreams


niterz! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> That remains to be seen yet!!..........She's just talkin smack on the GAVSV board at the moment!!........Apparently Jeff. Co. started some junk......Something about some T shirts they had made up for this weeks game in the House of Pain



Hey, I ain't forgot about your phone call, but I got more to tell ya now!!     
ok, I'm outta here!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm  

I'll try n catch up tomorow, but ten again mebbe not


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> bout 3L of cheap 9% wine
> 
> Its part of a commitment to find my buddy a good wine


Well friends don't let friends.........umm drink bad wine??



Keebs said:


> Hey, I ain't forgot about your phone call, but I got more to tell ya now!!
> ok, I'm outta here!


Night Darlin!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!........What ya got planned for the fall crop??
> 
> Evening Nick!!
> 
> ...



Hey Mitch!!  

Collards and a buncha other stuff... can't recall off the top of my head.. bag of seed packages is hiding from me..  hopefully some of em will be harvestable before frost, though most of em are light frost hardy   Gonna be PLENTY of collards and turnips though  Kids will eat every bit, no doubt


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

say whaaaaaattt!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch!!
> 
> Collards and a buncha other stuff... can't recall off the top of my head.. bag of seed packages is hiding from me..  hopefully some of em will be harvestable before frost, though most of em are light frost hardy   Gonna be PLENTY of collards and turnips though  Kids will eat every bit, no doubt


Love some collards and ham hocks! That first frost sweetens them up good!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> say whaaaaaattt!!!!



what?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch!!
> 
> Collards and a buncha other stuff... can't recall off the top of my head.. bag of seed packages is hiding from me..  hopefully some of em will be harvestable before frost, though most of em are light frost hardy   Gonna be PLENTY of collards and turnips though  Kids will eat every bit, no doubt


I do like some collards!!.......I like all winter greens, but collards are my favorite!!.............I had a good pot of them at D.O.G. this year



Jeff C. said:


> say whaaaaaattt!!!!


What up Jeff!! Didja get all the grass cut today??


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> say whaaaaaattt!!!!


I dunno? 



rhbama3 said:


> Love some collards and ham hocks! That first frost sweetens them up good!


Oh yeah... yummy in da tummy 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> I do like some collards!!.......I like all winter greens, but collards are my favorite!!.............I had a good pot of them at D.O.G. this year
> 
> What up Jeff!! Didja get all the grass cut today??


Yup, yumm!!! 

Ok bed time, night folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

Whoaaaa!! glad we were at our neighbors......500 yds to the house!!!!


Filet mignon and swimming....swimming


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

Night RUTT...No sir did not.... got sidetracked


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

OK...alwatys a dayn kate and a diolllae r short!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I dunno?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah... yummy in da tummy
> ...


Goodnight!!



Jeff C. said:


> Night RUTT...No sir did not.... got sidetracked


Yeah this swamp people thing has got me kinda sidetracked a the moment!!..........Dang that was a big ole gator!!........Think I'm going to finish watching this one, and head to bed


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Goodnight!!
> 
> Yeah this swamp people thing has got me kinda sidetracked a the moment!!..........Dang that was a big ole gator!!........Think I'm going to finish watching this one, and head to bed



Good nite rutt...I can relate to them folks....especially now


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

hey...catch yall laterrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm trying to finish watching it, but i can hardly keep my eyes open. You guys have a good'un!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2010)

nite bammer!!! I'm gone too!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 24, 2010)

just stoppin in to say goodnite!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 25, 2010)

Git ya'lls lazy tails outta bed now, ya here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Git ya'lls lazy tails outta bed now, ya here.



maybe this will help


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 25, 2010)

Morning drive by                                                                                                                     Howdy folks


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 25, 2010)

Heading back for part 2 of root canal city...the series.   Later peeps!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 25, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Heading back for part 2 of root canal city...the series.   Later peeps!








Mornen


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Git ya'lls lazy tails outta bed now, ya here.



I'm up, I'm up!!!



 Mornin' Yall!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Git ya'lls lazy tails outta bed now, ya here.



Tails out... Was the steak last night any GOOD 



Hankus said:


> Mornen



Beerkus!!!!!!!!!!!! Moanin Bro.



jsullivan03 said:


> I'm up, I'm up!!!
> Mornin' Yall!



Keep remindin yourself now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

COFFEEEEE......is good!!!

G'Moanin!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 25, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Tails out... Was the steak last night any GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was ok, but as usual, I could have done better myself.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2010)

Coffee is goooood!! 
Mornin peeples!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> It was ok, but as usual, I could have done better myself.



Wish I could say da same.  Grilled a couple t-bones, on the little super grill we bout at a yard sale, and (thought I put a heck of a lot) but must a not put enough wood. Came out ok, but definately not as expected. Guess it did'nt git hot enough


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Coffee is goooood!!
> Mornin peeples!



Mornin' Gal!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Coffee is goooood!!
> Mornin peeples!



How's you today Young'n


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Wish I could say da same.  Grilled a couple t-bones, on the little super grill we bout at a yard sale, and (thought I put a heck of a lot) but must a not put enough wood. Came out ok, but definately not as expected. Guess it did'nt git hot enough



Didn't get enough coals???


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2010)

Good morning, Babes and bro's!
Got the coffee brewing and a long afternoon waiting on me at da Big House....
It's a cloudy hump day down here in Sowega!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, Babes and bro's!
> Got the coffee brewing and a long afternoon waiting on me at da Big House....
> It's a cloudy hump day down here in Sowega!



Morning Bama.....same here, as far as the clouds. Nice cool breeze also.

Got permission to hunt neighbor's yesterday.....now I need a Bow, BUT....just saw a letter from the wife's dental ins., that appeared to be rejecting a large part of the claim on some crown work.....may have to make me a SPEAR


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Didn't get enough coals???



 Ya, think yur right. But, ,  I put about a dollars worth!



rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, Babes and bro's!
> Got the coffee brewing and a long afternoon waiting on me at da Big House....
> It's a cloudy hump day down here in Sowega!



It's dry here. Gonna be 96. Today broke the AL record... 53 days over 90. Never wanted that one to be broke. Sure could use RAIN in Montgomery.

Have a good un bama.  I got peoples yards to c/u!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Gal!!!


How 'bout it Chief? 



MoonPie said:


> How's you today Young'n


My wagon still draggin, but at least I'm half way through the week! 



rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, Babes and bro's!
> Got the coffee brewing and a long afternoon waiting on me at da Big House....
> It's a cloudy hump day down here in Sowega!


I just did some errand running & you ain't kiddin, it's cloudy & hot! 



Jeff C. said:


> Morning Bama.....same here, as far as the clouds. Nice cool breeze also.
> 
> Got permission to hunt neighbor's yesterday.....now I need a Bow, BUT....just saw a letter from the wife's dental ins., that appeared to be rejecting a large part of the claim on some crown work.....may have to make me a SPEAR


 sorry, brain flash, you, spear, barefooted, uuuhhh, I won't say no more..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How 'bout it Chief?
> 
> 
> My wagon still draggin, but at least I'm half way through the week!
> ...



HUH......you fergettin'.......I grew up in da JUNGLE.... NOLA


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2010)

Anybody know if Matty is bringing his Industrial sized smoker to FPG? I've got a 20 pound whole piglet in the freezer. May put down the crossbow this weekend and use the shotgun to get 3-6 more piglets if he wants to cook them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Anybody know if Matty is bringing his Industrial sized smoker to FPG? I've got a 20 pound whole piglet in the freezer. May put down the crossbow this weekend and use the shotgun to get 3-6 more piglets if he wants to cook them.



Maybe we can talk him into it....load that baby up!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 25, 2010)

Mernin Yall  Such a beautiful cool day


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2010)

headed to work. See ya'll late this afternoon!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> HUH......you fergettin'.......I grew up in da JUNGLE.... NOLA


I know, that's what made it come to mind!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall  Such a beautiful cool day


Helloooo snowyfarminsista!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> headed to work. See ya'll late this afternoon!



Later Bubba!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall  Such a beautiful cool day



Yeah....been that way here also....somewhat!!!

Mornin' Snowy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> headed to work. See ya'll late this afternoon!



Later bama!!



Keebs said:


> I know, that's what made it come to mind!!
> 
> 
> Helloooo snowyfarminsista!!!
> ...



I think you would be surprised at my 'Spear Chucking' abilities.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

It's hard to believe this thread was started 10 days ago...


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 25, 2010)

Mornin' all. Rough night last night between the dog with an upset stomach needin' out  multiple times and mama wakin' up coughin' her head off. I hope I see a nap in my afternoon future, but afraid it probably won't happen.



Jeff C. said:


> Morning Bama.....same here, as far as the clouds. Nice cool breeze also.
> 
> Got permission to hunt neighbor's yesterday.....now I need a Bow, BUT....just saw a letter from the wife's dental ins., that appeared to be rejecting a large part of the claim on some crown work.....may have to make me a SPEAR



Maybe Nic will let you use one of his hawks. Just don't hurt yourself. 



Jeff C. said:


> It's hard to believe this thread was started 10 days ago...



I think this is the slowest driveler thread in the history of drivelin'.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I know, that's what made it come to mind!!
> 
> 
> Helloooo snowyfarminsista!!!
> ...


Mornin KeboSpitSista 





Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....been that way here also....somewhat!!!
> 
> Mornin' Snowy


Mernin Jeff! 


Bubbette said:


> Mornin' all. Rough night last night between the dog with an upset stomach needin' out  multiple times and mama wakin' up coughin' her head off. I hope I see a nap in my afternoon future, but afraid it probably won't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope pup and Ma get to feelin better!!! And for you to get some rest!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Mornin' all. Rough night last night between the dog with an upset stomach needin' out  multiple times and mama wakin' up coughin' her head off. I hope I see a nap in my afternoon future, but afraid it probably won't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you'll find a quiet moment or two....

Believe it or not.....I am gonna have to give my wife a heads-up. I've been dreaming about BIG BUCKS lately....don't want her caught in the line of fire while sleeping


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Mornin' all. Rough night last night between the dog with an upset stomach needin' out  multiple times and mama wakin' up coughin' her head off. I hope I see a nap in my afternoon future, but afraid it probably won't happen.
> 
> Maybe Nic will let you use one of his hawks. Just don't hurt yourself.
> 
> I think this is the slowest driveler thread in the history of drivelin'.



Mornin Bubbette, hope you get some quiet time today!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Bubbette, hope you get some quiet time today!!



You keep runnin' oft must be bizzy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You keep runnin' oft must be bizzy!!!



 sorry, yeah, 'tween roster's to be typed & "other stuff", I'm wrung out!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 25, 2010)

Fried chicken, mustards, taters n gravy, brocoli n rice casserole, cornbread n cake. If lunch has any say so this is gunna be a good afternoon


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2010)

still in "hurry up and wait mode" up here. 
I'm ready to get going!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Fried chicken, mustards, taters n gravy, brocoli n rice casserole, cornbread n cake. If lunch has any say so this is gunna be a good afternoon



Heck yeah.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Fried chicken, mustards, taters n gravy, brocoli n rice casserole, cornbread n cake. If lunch has any say so this is gunna be a good afternoon


yomakb!!!  drool EVERYWHERE, tyvm!! 



rhbama3 said:


> still in "hurry up and wait mode" up here.
> I'm ready to get going!



 go ahead & start without them, they'll catch up!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck yeah.....





Keebs said:


> yomakb!!!  drool EVERYWHERE, tyvm!!



I tell ya that homemade strawberry cake set it off, or mebbe it was the slice of red velvet  either way the cake set it off


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yomakb!!!  drool EVERYWHERE, tyvm!!
> 
> 
> 
> go ahead & start without them, they'll _Ketchup_!



Fixed it for ya!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It's hard to believe this thread was started 10 days ago...



Could it be the longest running driveler???


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 25, 2010)

You people convince me to move down here and now y'all done left me alllll alone?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You people convince me to move down here and now y'all done left me alllll alone?!?!?!?!?!?



Im here for ya Ms. Jersey.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2010)

driving by! At least we're operating now. Just waiting for my part in the play to begin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im here for ya Ms. Jersey.



Did you see my post from earlier, Matt? You taking the smoker to FPG? I was gonna massacre some piglets this weekend if you are willing to cook them.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you see my post from earlier, Matt? You taking the smoker to FPG? I was gonna massacre some piglets this weekend if you are willing to cook them.



Naw, i aint trying to bring that thing down there.  Im just going to bring my barrel grill.  

Blues brother may bring his stumps though.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I tell ya that homemade strawberry cake set it off, or mebbe it was the slice of red velvet  either way the cake set it off


you're making me gain weight just reading your posts! 



Jeff C. said:


> Fixed it for ya!!!


TY! 



YaraG. said:


> Could it be the longest running driveler???


nahh, don't think so.......... mehbe............ I dunno........... 



YaraG. said:


> You people convince me to move down here and now y'all done left me alllll alone?!?!?!?!?!?


Izhere, somewhere, holdon, lemme go look to be sure.................. 



rhbama3 said:


> driving by! At least we're operating now. Just waiting for my part in the play to begin.



 How'd you get Bubbette to pose for that there xrayavatar???????


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you're making me gain weight just reading your posts!
> 
> 
> TY!
> ...



heyyy keebs


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> heyyy keebs


hey young'un............



jsullivan03 said:


>



kewl!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 25, 2010)

I think I am gonna cry I am laughing so hard......BBQBoss and the S&S thread is killing me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh afternoon all...sorry for being impolite


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


 

That's one talented nanner you've got there...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I think I am gonna cry I am laughing so hard......BBQBoss and the S&S thread is killing me!!!!!!!!!!


Me too, some folks are just a weeee bit too touchy 'bout the S&S......... donchathink??? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's one talented nanner you've got there...



 he b flirtin wiff da messican!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I think I am gonna cry I am laughing so hard......BBQBoss and the S&S thread is killing me!!!!!!!!!!





Keebs said:


> Me too, some folks are just a weeee bit too touchy 'bout the S&S......... donchathink???
> 
> 
> 
> he b flirtin wiff da messican!!



I peed my pants a little when I read that one!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's one talented nanner you've got there...



I taught him myself!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How'd you get Bubbette to pose for that there xrayavatar???????



Speakin a avatar's. JEFF  ... ain't ya a bit worried about the baby. Them poor shoulders, where his little arms connect! Whats with that. At least make him a melon that fits.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's one talented nanner you've got there...



got things purdy  on that SS&E thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Speakin a avatar's. JEFF  ... ain't ya a bit worried about the baby. Them poor shoulders, where his little arms connect! Whats with that. At least make him a melon that fits.



He'll gnaw his way around.....


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> He'll gnaw his way around.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> got things purdy  on that SS&E thread.


 
I've established a new protocol. No matter what forum I go in, "walk softly and carry a big ladle"..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2010)

I heard Matty is changing his screen name to BBQGOD...


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've established a new protocol. No matter what forum I go in, "walk softly and carry a big ladle"..



Naah...  it w/ a big skillet. And toss it if ya need too.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im here for ya Ms. Jersey.


Oh look I do get some love.


Keebs said:


> you're making me gain weight just reading your posts!
> 
> 
> TY!
> ...



More love woohoo!!!

Bama I LOVE the avatar.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 25, 2010)

Oooohhh Jeffreeeerrryyyyyyy!!!!! 



Hey Bama was it x-rayted


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 25, 2010)

man im tired..... i had to come in here and hang out with the common folk for a while... this rock star lifestyle is already making me tarred...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Oooohhh Jeffreeeerrryyyyyyy!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bama was it x-rayted




OHHHHHHHHHH   YARRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard Matty is changing his screen name to BBQGOD...



I like it! I was thinking "ALPHA_YOTE".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Oooohhh Jeffreeeerrryyyyyyy!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bama was it x-rayted


 
Hey Yara, you have pooh on your umm errr chest..


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> OHHHHHHHHHH   YARRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAA!!!!


 you're alive!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Yara, you have pooh on your umm errr chest..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I like it! I was thinking "ALPHA_YOTE".




Keep practicing BOSS....you gonna have to do a little better than this




<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UbHeTPwWBbk?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UbHeTPwWBbk?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> you're alive!!




Partially.....


----------



## slip (Aug 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UbHeTPwWBbk?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UbHeTPwWBbk?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



now thats cool...


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 25, 2010)

anyone gonna volunteer to wring me out? good gawd its still hawt out there


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> anyone gonna volunteer to wring me out? good gawd its still hawt out there


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



 

now back out to rake, again, then plant


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2010)

Evenin` ya`ll.

What did ya`ll do today? The whole forum is in an uproar!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> now back out to rake, again, then plant



There ya go.....I didn't want to have do it twice!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` ya`ll.
> 
> What did ya`ll do today? The whole forum is in an uproar!



Howdy Nic.....they won't be for long.....with you mozyin' around


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` ya`ll.
> 
> What did ya`ll do today? The whole forum is in an uproar!



Wasnt me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2010)

Man, what a day! Get home from work and Matty has reached mythic status! Just from saying "shut up"?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2010)

Mattie be da MAN!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mattie be da MAN!!



Reading some of the threads on the forum, i'd have to agree. From now on, when faced with a difficult decision, I'll simply ask myself:




What would BBQBOSS do?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, what a day! Get home from work and Matty has reached mythic status! Just from saying "shut up"?



when he says "shut up", people listen.  He is.... The most interesting man in the world...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Matt, next time we`re at an event together, can I get my picture made with you?


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> There ya go.....I didn't want to have do it twice!!!


 raking done, yay! dang grass is still embedded in the dirt  oh well, guess I'll just pull it out as I go along plantin 

Hey Jeff, wanna come cut grass? It finally grew here, and its almost taller them me  



Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` ya`ll.
> 
> What did ya`ll do today? The whole forum is in an uproar!


Evenin Nick 



BBQBOSS said:


> Wasnt me.


Innocent, again, huh?  



rhbama3 said:


> Man, what a day! Get home from work and Matty has reached mythic status! Just from saying "shut up"?


Hey Wingman 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Mattie be da MAN!!


Mill!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2010)

Snow!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 25, 2010)

ok gotta run, time to plant and get some pictures


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Matt, next time we`re at an event together, can I get my picture made with you?



Sure thing Nic!  And i will even give you a slab 'o ribs and all the brisket you can eat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ya'll see now why i declined my wifes friend request? Bout ready to put her back on the Ignore list.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2qPcBIFolBE?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2qPcBIFolBE?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sure thing Nic!  And i will even give you a slab 'o ribs and all the brisket you can eat.





We`re buddies, you and me!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> raking done, yay! dang grass is still embedded in the dirt  oh well, guess I'll just pull it out as I go along plantin
> 
> Hey Jeff, wanna come cut grass? It finally grew here, and its almost taller them me



I know what you mean....I can HEAR it growing here now...



rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll see now why i declined my wifes friend request? Bout ready to put her back on the Ignore list.



I saw dat...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 25, 2010)

Wasssup Peeps...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 25, 2010)

Ohh  Wrong number on that post...


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 25, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ohh  Wrong number on that post...



I would delete both of your posts and let someone else post that number.  Or if you delete both of your posts I could be 666 and then I would have to delete my post.  This could get complicated.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2010)

howdy Kim and Deermeat!
Kim what time do you officially head out for the Pacific?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` ya`ll.
> 
> What did ya`ll do today? The whole forum is in an uproar!





BBQBOSS said:


> Wasnt me.



wasn't me either.   And I stayed out of it for once.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2010)

Is it time to post "Intermission" again?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 25, 2010)

Okay, caught up on some recent birfday wishes. Made a smarty-pants comment on BBQBOSS's hush yo mouf thread. 

Came to tell my Wobbert-Woo  Goodnight


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Is it time to post "Intermission" again?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, caught up on some recent birfday wishes. Made a smarty-pants comment on BBQBOSS's hush yo mouf thread.
> 
> Came to tell my Wobbert-Woo  Goodnight



WAIT!!!!!
Fishbait never answered my text? Ya'll all well again, I hope?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> WAIT!!!!!
> Fishbait never answered my text? Ya'll all well again, I hope?



His phone is in the other room. He's going to look right now. 


He's better. I'm getting there. Finally went to the doc yesterday. I'm keeping my four prescriptions down and we should have culture prelims tomorrow. 

Ima gone tell ya. Childbirth has NOTHING on food poisoning. I have never screamed in pain before like I have the last three days. 

Can you say weak? I can't hardly pick my bow up, let alone draw it back right now. I get winded just running from the bed to the bathroom.   I can't believe I actually worked 6 hours today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello!!!!



Hey, Karen!!!
How goes it over there?


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello!!!!



Hey Karensaltlickasis!  




Hi Miguel


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello!!!!



Hi SGG!!! How are you???


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> His phone is in the other room. He's going to look right now.
> 
> 
> He's better. I'm getting there. Finally went to the doc yesterday. I'm keeping my four prescriptions down and we should have culture prelims tomorrow.
> ...




Well, get your rear ends in bed and get some sleep. I'll text you tomorrow afternoon when i hit Stewart County.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Karensaltlickasis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey Turtlebabe, nice piggy in your aviator. Did you stick that one this past weekend?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Got some salt??? 



rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Karen!!!
> How goes it over there?



Hey Robert! Things are good. Carter is all better and I am ready for school to start back. 



deermeat270 said:


> Hi!!



Lo!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 25, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Karensaltlickasis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey  How are you?



Jeff C. said:


> Hi SGG!!! How are you???



Hey Jeff. I am good. How are you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Got some salt???


 
Meeeebeeee..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Meeeebeeee..



Hey there!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Got some salt???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good deal!
School started last week here, and my youngest is loaded up with homework already.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, get your rear ends in bed and get some sleep. I'll text you tomorrow afternoon when i hit Stewart County.



Headed that way.  

Abbey keeps picking on me. She says I've got Swine Flu's revenge for killing that hog.  

Told her I'd rather have Swine Flu than food poisoning.  


Okay, I'm packing up my intestinal cramps and headed to bed now.      

Yall have a good'un.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey  How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jeff. I am good. How are you?



I'm fine thanks....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good deal!
> School started last week here, and my youngest is loaded up with homework already.



This 3 months of summer is killing me... I mean Tanner. 



turtlebug said:


> Headed that way.
> 
> Abbey keeps picking on me. She says I've got Swine Flu's revenge for killing that hog.
> 
> ...



Good night!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think i'm heading to bed also. Gotta get up at 0515.
Have a safe night!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2010)

Ya`ll have a good evenin`...


----------



## shea900 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hay y'all.


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll see now why i declined my wifes friend request? Bout ready to put her back on the Ignore list.




What'd I do this time?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 25, 2010)

What's going on in here??..........anybody still here??...............I guess notGood night folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2010)

rise and shine.  we got through another hump day and need to kick this one also to get to Friday.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 26, 2010)

I am kicking we just ain't going too far,we still have to wait on his Highness BBQBOSS to arrive


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Morning driveby!
Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning driveby!
> Hope everyone has a good day!



Same to you Bama......Mornin' folks!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2010)

Mornen


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2010)

This thread is slower than cold molasses...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This thread is slower than cold molasses...



The whiner thread that God...aka....Zoltar....aka....BBQBOSS started is much more entertaining.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 26, 2010)

....oh yeah.   Mornin' Yall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen



Mornin' Hankus!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> This thread is slower than cold molasses...



Is it ever.....Mornin' Miguel!!!



jsullivan03 said:


> The whiner thread that God...aka....Zoltar....aka....BBQBOSS started is much more entertaining.



I hope there's more entertainment today

Mornin' Sulli....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 26, 2010)

Mornin minions!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin minions!




Here comes the wood...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin minions!



Mornin' your highness!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey i have this new koolaid i want yall to try.  Let me know if ya like it!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 26, 2010)

God morgen

Pass on the droolaid!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 26, 2010)

What a fine mornin  

Hi Yall!!! 

Planted till 10pm last night.. by flashlight  only to find out I need to till another area 

There's a perfect spot in the barnyard.. but its right in the high traffic area 

hmmmmmmmmmm 

How yall doin today?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 26, 2010)

Mornin!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> What a fine mornin
> 
> Hi Yall!!!
> 
> ...


 
Mornin' Sis, whatcha' plantin???




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin!!!


 
Mornin Shawty !!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 26, 2010)

boy oh boy,  That "BUGEYE" character sure is making a bunch of friends around the campfire.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 26, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin!!!


Mernin Sista!! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin' Sis, whatcha' plantin???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Bro 
Um.... cabbage, okra, beets, onion, peppers, collards, carrots, brussel spouts, pole beans, radishes, lettuce, pumkins, peas, turnips squash and spinach


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> boy oh boy, That "BUGEYE" character sure is making a bunch of friends around the campfire.


 
Thin skin and a thick skull are qualifications for his kind of online personality...



SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Sista!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Bro
> Um.... cabbage, okra, beets, onion, peppers, collards, carrots, brussel spouts, pole beans, radishes, lettuce, pumkins, peas, turnips squash and spinach


 
Dang Beatrice, when's Brer' Rabbit movin in ???


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thin skin and a thick skull are qualifications for his kind of online personality...
> 
> 
> 
> Dang Beatrice, when's Brer' Rabbit movin in ???



  Hoping some of em actually come out.. I'm not that great at the whole garden thing, but, we'll see


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin' Sis, whatcha' plantin???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey! How you doing?



SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Sista!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Bro
> Um.... cabbage, okra, beets, onion, peppers, collards, carrots, brussel spouts, pole beans, radishes, lettuce, pumkins, peas, turnips squash and spinach



Mornin Sista!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey! How you doing?


 
Maintainin..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maintainin..



Nuttin yet???   still 'ing for ya, shuggums!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nuttin yet???  still 'ing for ya, shuggums!
> 
> Mornin Folks!


 
Mornin Ms. Purtyeyes...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> What a fine mornin
> 
> Hi Yall!!!
> 
> ...





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin!!!





Keebs said:


> Nuttin yet???   still 'ing for ya, shuggums!
> 
> Mornin Folks!





Mornin' Ladies!!! Y'all have a good day....catch up with ya later


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Ms. Purtyeyes...


C started school yet? 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Ladies!!! Y'all have a good day....catch up with ya later



 zoom-zoom??


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nuttin yet???   still 'ing for ya, shuggums!
> 
> Mornin Folks!


Mornin Sista!!!  

If only you was closer, I got a couple RIR hen you could have  well, if you had a bully hen or roo or guinea that would put her in her place 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Ladies!!! Y'all have a good day....catch up with ya later


Mernin Jeff!!  Later Jeff


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> C started school yet?


 
Oh yeah, a few weeks ago.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 26, 2010)

Cafe porfavor!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista!!!
> 
> If only you was closer, I got a couple RIR hen you could have  well, if you had a bully hen or roo or guinea that would put her in her place
> 
> Mernin Jeff!!  Later Jeff


 Mornin! 
Yeah, they can be like that, Slip likes'em, I prefer the buff hens & rooster's, much more tamer!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah, a few weeks ago.


This bunch here won't start till Sept., poor SSG!! 



YaraG. said:


> Cafe porfavor!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> Yeah, they can be like that, Slip likes'em, I prefer the buff hens & rooster's, much more tamer!!
> 
> 
> This bunch here won't start till Sept., poor SSG!!



looks like mud ma'am .... light & sweet plz.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2010)

stopped by the diner/gas station again fer lunch 

 fried chicken, collards, butterbeans, rice n gravy, cornbread n a slice of cake from d house 



enjoy yall


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> looks like mud ma'am .... light & sweet plz.


 I thought it looked more like a cup of hot tea instead of coffee, myself.............. 



Hankus said:


> stopped by the diner/gas station again fer lunch
> 
> fried chicken, collards, butterbeans, rice n gravy, cornbread n a slice of cake from d house
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Cafe porfavor!


Mornin Yara! 


Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> Yeah, they can be like that, Slip likes'em, I prefer the buff hens & rooster's, much more tamer!!
> 
> 
> This bunch here won't start till Sept., poor SSG!!


I think I got a Buff Orph Roo in the SR batch thats 5 weeks old...  The mean hen is one of the group I got that are 2yo... oh well...

Got me 8 Easter Eggers in the mail today   I'm covered up in chickens  


Hankus said:


> stopped by the diner/gas station again fer lunch
> 
> fried chicken, collards, butterbeans, rice n gravy, cornbread n a slice of cake from d house
> 
> ...


You, Hankus, SUCK  Now I'm starvin


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> stopped by the diner/gas station again fer lunch
> 
> fried chicken, collards, butterbeans, rice n gravy, cornbread n a slice of cake from d house
> 
> ...



grilled lemon pepper chicken, potatoes au gratin, green beans, and a slice of cheese cake for me!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


>





SnowHunter said:


> You, Hankus, SUCK  Now I'm starvin



Shore is nice to feel the love round here, it jus stings a little 

good to see ya doin it up on the farm snowy


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> grilled lemon pepper chicken, potatoes au gratin, green beans, and a slice of cheese cake for me!



 that sounds pretty good too



broked any other arrers sullihood


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I think I got a Buff Orph Roo in the SR batch thats 5 weeks old...  The mean hen is one of the group I got that are 2yo... oh well...
> 
> 
> You, Hankus, SUCK  Now I'm starvin


Dumplins!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 26, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> grilled lemon pepper chicken, potatoes au gratin, green beans, and a slice of cheese cake for me!


same for you   




Hankus said:


> Shore is nice to feel the love round here, it jus stings a little
> 
> good to see ya doin it up on the farm snowy



 driveler love 

Thanks Hankus! Things are comin along! Na got some fencing done, while I slaved in the garden. Think I over did it tho. Woke up half a dozen times with pain/numbness in both arms, moreso in my right.. which sucked. 

Farm life rocks  The bottle calf follows us all around on the 4wheeler  The chickens LOVE to run all over the yard, and Splat, well, she's enjoying the space to run


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dumplins!!



I would, if she wasn't one of the consistent layers   We aint gettin enough eggs to keep up with the demand right now  Aimee alone eats 4 or 5 a day  

Oh and Hi Mitch


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dumplins!!



mebbe thats why I dont have no mean hens fer long


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I think I got a Buff Orph Roo in the SR batch thats 5 weeks old...  The mean hen is one of the group I got that are 2yo... oh well...
> Got me 8 Easter Eggers in the mail today   I'm covered up in chickens


Oh yeah, your older ones will dominate the young chicks.......... uuuuhhh......hhhmmm, somethings don't change do they?? 




jsullivan03 said:


> grilled lemon pepper chicken, potatoes au gratin, green beans, and a slice of cheese cake for me!






RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dumplins!!


 ya got that right!!  



SnowHunter said:


> same for you
> 
> driveler love
> Thanks Hankus! Things are comin along! Na got some fencing done, while I slaved in the garden. Think I over did it tho. Woke up half a dozen times with pain/numbness in both arms, moreso in my right.. which sucked.
> ...



Farm life=no gym membership needed! 
ready for a hoss????


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> that sounds pretty good too
> 
> 
> 
> broked any other arrers sullihood



nope.  started shooting just one arrow for practice and walking back to the target to get it.  More work, but keeps me from splitting another one. 



SnowHunter said:


> same for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Glad you are likin' the farm.  I would love that kinda livin' myself. 




Keebs said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> nope.  started shooting just one arrow for practice and walking back to the target to get it.  More work, but keeps me from splitting another one.



I got a target wit 4 bullseyes fer that same reason, but I aint been at it like I shoulda this year. A banged up and sore wrist will slow ya down, but I been mostly takin single shots, cold and at unknown yardage, so mebbe that will be enuff


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, your older ones will dominate the young chicks.......... uuuuhhh......hhhmmm, somethings don't change do they??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, they aint together, all the bebies are inside  in this


The 6 RIRs are outside in the one on the left, the half done building is an 8x16 coop for all the bebies that are inside right now  which will have a 8x20 attatched run 



jsullivan03 said:


> nope.  started shooting just one arrow for practice and walking back to the target to get it.  More work, but keeps me from splitting another one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is awesome.. hard work, but, good stuff


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Afternoon, Peeps!
quick can of chicken ala king with some toast, a short nap, and then off to check trail cams!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, Peeps!
> quick can of chicken ala king with some toast, a short nap, and then off to check trail cams!



Hey Wingman!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I got a target wit 4 bullseyes fer that same reason, but I aint been at it like I shoulda this year. A banged up and sore wrist will slow ya down, but I been mostly takin single shots, cold and at unknown yardage, so mebbe that will be enuff



That is what I have gotten down to this past week.  Everyday when i get home, I do 1 shot at 10yds, 1 shot at 30yds, 1 shot at 20, then 1 at 40.  If any of them are way off the bull, I'll work on a few at that yardage.  I am so ready for opening day!!!  I think i'm gonna go try and get some practice on some piggies this Saturday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Wingman!!!



Hiya, Snowy!! 



Allright, which one of you winder lickers done run DD off the board?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

well, it's naptime. See ya!


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, it's naptime. See ya!



Kick yer girlfriend out. Looks like I'm coming home today for a couple of days.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh no, they aint together, all the bebies are inside  in this
> View attachment 552469
> 
> The 6 RIRs are outside in the one on the left, the half done building is an 8x16 coop for all the bebies that are inside right now  which will have a 8x20 attatched run
> ...


 Aaaawww Snowy, looks like ya'll are coming right along!! congrats!!! 



Bubbette said:


> Kick yer girlfriend out. Looks like I'm coming home today for a couple of days.



 you don't want the one that does the housekeeping to stick around???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2010)

mmmmm,,,,,,,,,beanie weenies....


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you don't want the one that does the housekeeping to stick around???



From what I've seen when I've been home, she done left him. The only one he has left is the one that trashes the place.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey BBQBOSS, you can thank me later..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5254300&posted=1#post5254300


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> From what I've seen when I've been home, she done left him. The only one he has left is the one that trashes the place.



I wonder if that's the one that WJ kicked to the curb!??!  If it is, might be the reason too.............


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey BBQBOSS, you can thank me later..
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5254300&posted=1#post5254300



Why you little low down good for nothing piece of stinky dawg squeeze!!!!  

There goes my soul....again....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2010)

Afternoon peeples....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon peeples....



Afternoon............. later gator!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 26, 2010)

Where my thread go???


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Why didn't somebody tell me that Bubbette was coming home tonight!? 
I gotta get up now....


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 26, 2010)

Yo!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yo!



yo


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 26, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yo



You are WAY too young to be giving me googly eyes...


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 26, 2010)

Heeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy yooooooooooouuuuuuuu sllllloooowwww drivvvvvelllleeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrssssssss


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You are WAY too young to be giving me googly eyes...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You are WAY too young to be giving me googly eyes...



 haha


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy yooooooooooouuuuuuuu sllllloooowwww drivvvvvelllleeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrssssssss



heeeeeeeeyyyyyyyy ytyyyyyyaaaaaarrrrrraaa


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yo!



Hiya, Heather! 
What are you up to?
I just got back from checking trail cams and now have to clean house because the ol' ball and chain is headed home.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy yooooooooooouuuuuuuu sllllloooowwww drivvvvvelllleeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrssssssss



Hey Chicka!



Seth carter said:


> haha



haha


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy yooooooooooouuuuuuuu sllllloooowwww drivvvvvelllleeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrssssssss



i not slow! I just speed challenged......


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 26, 2010)

*HEATHER*

How far do you live from me hunny?


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Heather!
> What are you up to?
> I just got back from checking trail cams and now have to clean house because the ol' ball and chain is headed home.



Hey you! 

I've been in a corporate training class for the last 3 days in Norcross....I am SO glad I do not sit in that traffic every day.  Took an hour and half to get there.

One thing I learned when dealing with an angry customer....replace their "curse" words, should there be any, with the word PUMPKIN......doesn't sting so bad....


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i not slow! I just speed challenged......



 Lmbo... this drivelers' expiration date was a week ago. I think it's starting to turn into cottage cheese or penicillin.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> *HEATHER*
> 
> How far do you live from me hunny?



About 4 1/2 hours...want me to come visit?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey you!
> 
> I've been in a corporate training class for the last 3 days in Norcross....I am SO glad I do not sit in that traffic every day.  Took an hour and half to get there.
> 
> One thing I learned when dealing with an angry customer....replace their "curse" words, should there be any, with the word PUMPKIN......doesn't sting so bad....



corporate?
I guess the life of a plundering and pillaging pirate babe didn't work out.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> About 4 1/2 hours...want me to come visit?



I wanted to see if I could hire you for highlights and a toner. I'll drive where ever you want me to drive. I've been here for almost a month and can't find a good hairdresser & manicurist. It's killing me!!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> corporate?
> I guess the life of a plundering and pillaging pirate babe didn't work out.



Yes.  I work for one of those very large chain salons...

I still pillage part time....


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I wanted to see if I could hire you for highlights and a toner. I'll drive where ever you want me to drive. I've been here for almost a month and can't find a good hairdresser & manicurist. It's killing me!!!!!!!



Call me later.  We will work something out....




Alright, the spouse is home.........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Where my thread go???


I don't know??........It was here when I left work, gone when I got home??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Call me later.  We will work something out....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, to Bigfish!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2010)

Evenin`, from the swamp. i`m still pickin` briars outa my ears, and leaves outa my hair.


----------



## slip (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin`, from the swamp. i`m still pickin` briars outa my ears, and leaves outa my hair.



get to bloody up any blades?


just went to get fire wood and got ate up with ticks and poison ivy


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Call me later.  We will work something out....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woohoo!!!!! Thank you hunny.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin`, from the swamp. i`m still pickin` briars outa my ears, and leaves outa my hair.



I hear ya, Nic!
I was in stewart county checking trail cams. My eyeballs were drying out just riding down the road on the 4-wheeler. The heat and bugs were bad!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 26, 2010)

I think Nic should get a facebook account. What y'all think?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I think Nic should get a facebook account. What y'all think?





Ain`t no way!!!   


Hey Yara, demon of an avatar you got there!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 26, 2010)

Evening folks


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I think Nic should get a facebook account. What y'all think?


Prolly not a good idea. Better keep the Wooly Booger hemmed up on the Jawja internet. The worldwide web ain't prepared for tomahawks! 


Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t no way!!!
> 
> 
> Hey Yara, demon of an avatar you got there!



Yeah, he's got those shifty eyes. Bet he hunts snakes too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks



Howdy, Kim! 
How you be?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Kim!
> How you be?



I be good for now...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I be good for now...



got your gameplan, sites to see, places to eat, hotels, gas stops, and all that other stuff figured out?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2010)

Just lookin'/lurkin'..............................


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Just lookin'/lurkin'..............................



Why? Did you get put in timeout or somethin'?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 26, 2010)

What's going on????


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's going on????



Trying to get my family unit straightened out. I swear, two teenaged daughters and a wife thats always running off, is worse than trying to herd cats.
Looks like its IHOP for supper about 9:30. Guess i'll eat another popsicle......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2010)

Nah...it's just dead in here anymore, it seems. Make a comment and the next thing ya know everyone is gone and no post for 1 1/2 hrs.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 26, 2010)

wanted-someone to help move, hold and place plywood 

I'll be gettin green and blue eggs in about 4 months


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Trying to get my family unit straightened out. I swear, two teenaged daughters and a wife thats always running off, is worse than trying to herd cats.
> Looks like its IHOP for supper about 9:30. Guess i'll eat another popsicle......



I haven't eaten at a IHOP in about 4 years. 

The red popsicles are the best.



Jeff C. said:


> Nah...it's just dead in here anymore, it seems. Make a comment and the next thing ya know everyone is gone and no post for 1 1/2 hrs.



Hmmm


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> wanted-someone to help move, hold and place plywood
> 
> I'll be gettin green and blue eggs in about 4 months



HEY!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nah...it's just dead in here anymore, it seems. Make a comment and the next thing ya know everyone is gone and no post for 1 1/2 hrs.


I got so much going on these days, its always a hit and run. 


SnowHunter said:


> wanted-someone to help move, hold and place plywood
> 
> I'll be gettin green and blue eggs in about 4 months


Hiya, Snowy! 
green and blue eggs? What kind of twisted mad scientist thing you got going on? 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I haven't eaten at a IHOP in about 4 years.
> 
> The red popsicles are the best.
> 
> ...



IHOP is close and we can all generally find something we like there. 
I like the blue rasperry better.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I got so much going on these days, its always a hit and run.
> 
> Hiya, Snowy!
> green and blue eggs? What kind of twisted mad scientist thing you got going on?
> ...



I didn't even know there was an ohio there. May have to go one day. The popsicles I but don't have blue raspberry. 

Why does Tanner like to make Carter scream??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry meant IHOP not ohio.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's going on????




Hey!!  



rhbama3 said:


> Trying to get my family unit straightened out. I swear, two teenaged daughters and a wife thats always running off, is worse than trying to herd cats.
> Looks like its IHOP for supper about 9:30. Guess i'll eat another popsicle......



Good luck!!!  



SnowHunter said:


> wanted-someone to help move, hold and place plywood
> 
> I'll be gettin green and blue eggs in about 4 months




Hey Snow!  You have Aracuanas?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I didn't even know there was an ohio there. May have to go one day. The popsicles I but don't have blue raspberry.
> 
> Why does Tanner like to make Carter scream??



The IHOP is to the left of the Wal-mart on Ledo Road. 

As far as the kids yelling........ thats what they do. It's in their DNA to find a weak spot in brother or sisters armor and go to town.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep.....exagerrated a tad.....2.04 post per hr. is actual figure.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep.....exagerrated a tad.....2.04 post per hr. is actual figure.



how'd you figure the average?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2010)

800 post in approx 400 hrs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> 800 post in approx 400 hrs.



Dude, go shoot some speed limit signs or something!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dude, go shoot some speed limit signs or something!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't give me any ideas!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2010)

High!!


I'm one tired white boy, no sleep due to the full moon and a wife that wants sex ALL the time . . .


Ain't dat a . . . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!
> 
> 
> I'm one tired white boy, no sleep due to the full moon and a wife that wants sex ALL the time . . .
> ...



sounds like a tough life you got there, Sugarbritches......
Did you get to say "Bye" to Daisy before she left?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sounds like a tough life you got there, Sugarbritches......
> Did you get to say "Bye" to Daisy before she left?





Hiya Pookie!!  


What'd ya'll do to "Puddin"???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!
> 
> 
> I'm one tired white boy, no sleep due to the full moon and a wife that wants sex ALL the time . . .
> ...



Nuttin' wrong with a Full Moon


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Pookie!!
> 
> 
> What'd ya'll do to "Puddin"???



I'm not sure, but there may have been a PSA member involved. Oh, and karaoke.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yo!







YaraG. said:


>







Nicodemus said:


> Evenin`, from the swamp. i`m still pickin` briars outa my ears, and leaves outa my hair.



wisht I was  I was runnin a weed eater



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's going on????



you 



Jeff C. said:


> Nah...it's just dead in here anymore, it seems. Make a comment and the next thing ya know everyone is gone and no post for 1 1/2 hrs.





Jeff C. said:


> Yep.....exagerrated a tad.....2.04 post per hr. is actual figure.



well we was tryin to slow it up so folks could keep up easier



rhbama3 said:


> Dude, go shoot some speed limit signs or something!







Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!
> 
> 
> I'm one tired white boy, no sleep due to the full moon and a wife that wants sex ALL the time . . .
> ...



I dunno  I aint gots no wife


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!
> 
> 
> I'm one tired white boy, no sleep due to the full moon and a wife that wants sex ALL the time . . .
> ...



I'm sure........






reab


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey! How are you?



rhbama3 said:


> The IHOP is to the left of the Wal-mart on Ledo Road.
> 
> As far as the kids yelling........ thats what they do. It's in their DNA to find a weak spot in brother or sisters armor and go to town.



2 more weeks until school 



Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!
> 
> 
> I'm one tired white boy, no sleep due to the full moon and a wife that wants sex ALL the time . . .
> ...



Hey!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wisht I was  I was runnin a weed eater
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Didn`t you have one with you at the Blast?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm sure........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey SM, how's it goin??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Hankus! How goes it?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Didn`t you have one with you at the Blast?



no sir that was momma
she was lookin fer some new huntin stuff too



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Hankus! How goes it?



I'd complain but it aint werth it and the BBQBOSS'd jus tell me to SHUT UP 

naw I'm auhite jus stretched pretty thin rite now


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> no sir that was momma
> she was lookin fer some new huntin stuff too
> 
> 
> ...



Do you need a shoulder to cry on?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Do you need a shoulder to cry on?



naw I need fer huntin to kick off solid, then I can KILL SUMTHIN


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 26, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey! How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 weeks!?!?!  We just finished our 4th week!



Nicodemus said:


> Didn`t you have one with you at the Blast?



Hey Nick! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey SM, how's it goin??



Well hello there my SF!



Hankus said:


> no sir that was momma
> she was lookin fer some new huntin stuff too
> 
> 
> ...



Dude!  Where you been????


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Pirate!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Pirate!!!


Nic, she has upgraded to Corporate Raider. She's into white collar crime now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nic, she has upgraded to Corporate Raider. She's into white collar crime now.





Does that mean she know longer needs the pirate avatar???


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Dude!  Where you been????



up at or before 6
breakfast
feed chickens, rabbits n dogs
move birds and/or chicken maintainence
shower
head to school (45 min from door to door)
class at 930-1100
back home
lunch
check birds and give dog meds
werk 1245ish to 500
back to chores n birds
shoot bow
homework
shower
sleep

and an occasional beerrun 

thats my mon-thur rite now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nic, she has upgraded to Corporate Raider. She's into white collar crime now.


 
Oh, it's better than that, she's a subliminal criminal now..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Does that mean she know longer needs the pirate avatar???


naw, she'll always be a pirate babe at heart. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, it's better than that, she's a subliminal criminal now..


I must not be getting a LOT of texts.......


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Pirate!!!



Hey mountain man!



rhbama3 said:


> Nic, she has upgraded to Corporate Raider. She's into white collar crime now.







Nicodemus said:


> Does that mean she know longer needs the pirate avatar???



If it fits the mood!  I like my hawt nurse right now...



Hankus said:


> up at or before 6
> breakfast
> feed chickens, rabbits n dogs
> move birds and/or chicken maintainence
> ...



Whoa!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, it's better than that, she's a subliminal criminal now..



How'd you know?


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 26, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> HEY!!!


Hey SGGSista  Gotz chicks.. still can't find da greens   Hows life down yonder?


rhbama3 said:


> I got so much going on these days, its always a hit and run.
> 
> Hiya, Snowy!
> green and blue eggs? What kind of twisted mad scientist thing you got going on?
> ...


Aint that the truth Wingman! 
Yup, got 8 chicks that are suppesed to lay green and blue eggs  though it'll be 4 months from now, they're just a day old today 



Nicodemus said:


> Hey!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, got em from the hatchery, arrived this mornin  Though I think more will end up being EE's once they grow and feather out and molt once... Won't know how breed standard they are for another 6 months, I'm thinkin 








fuzzy butts and fuzzy cheeks 




Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!
> 
> 
> I'm one tired white boy, no sleep due to the full moon and a wife that wants sex ALL the time . . .
> ...



Heeeeeeeeeeeey Mill 

oh yeah, aint it though


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> fuzzy butts and fuzzy cheeks


 
You called???,,,,,,,ohh,,,,,,,,you meant,,,,,,,,,,nevermind...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2010)

Snow, if you were closer, we`d give you a rooster.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 26, 2010)

Half of the grass cut!!.......Just finished leftover spaghetti supper..........What's going on in here folks??


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey all!

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well


 
Hey WJ, I see you found your way out of the wilderness up in Alaska. I bet that was skeery...


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You called???,,,,,,,ohh,,,,,,,,you meant,,,,,,,,,,nevermind...


 Evenin Bro  still no word? 


Nicodemus said:


> Snow, if you were closer, we`d give you a rooster.



Well thanks Nick  Mighty sweet of ya! Yall got some of them as well, huh? 

I'll trade ya a RIR lookin Roo with green legs  Still aint figured out what breed he is


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Bro  still no word?


 
Nope, but I'm workin every angle I can think of. Something will pay off...


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Half of the grass cut!!.......Just finished leftover spaghetti supper..........What's going on in here folks??


Heeeeeeeeey Mitch  We gotta get ours cut too  with all this rain recently, it went from about 1" tall, to 2' tall   Might just get the bushog 


wickedjester said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well



Heeey Stranger, hows things?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well



YO bro wat it is 

oh and when the beers runned out so did the wimmens ya sent, I didn't know they was a package deal


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, but I'm workin every angle I can think of. Something will pay off...



Good luck  I gotta go in next week for a polygraph


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey WJ, I see you found your way out of the wilderness up in Alaska. I bet that was skeery...



I wasnt really worried until I ran out of Little Debbies.

Someone kept stealing them and leaving Jack Links Jerky in place of them.

Tell Jeff I want be back to work.He can e-mail Larry about the job.He will know what Im talking about.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Good luck  I gotta go in next week for a polygraph


 
Awesome...



wickedjester said:


> Tell Jeff I want be back to work.He can e-mail Larry about the job.He will know what Im talking about.


 
Will do Chris, thanks man.


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Snowie!

Im good,worked two days this week.

Taking off for  awhile though.

I see you gots plenty of Cheekuns!


Hankus,
I have a cpl more on stand by.Plenty of beer too.Im available to help with the animals and such brother.Let me know.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 26, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hey Snowie!
> 
> Im good,worked two days this week.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah.. more then plenty LOL


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeah.. more then plenty LOL



bout 200


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 26, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well


Hey WJ!! doing well!!......and you??



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, but I'm workin every angle I can think of. Something will pay off...


Hope you find something soon!!



SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeeeey Mitch  We gotta get ours cut too  with all this rain recently, it went from about 1" tall, to 2' tall   Might just get the bushog


Hey Snowy!!.....The grass cutting has been next to impossible to keep up with this year!!.....Got half of it done this evening, and it looks like it will be Sunday before I can finish it.......By then what I cut today will need cutting again!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hankus,
> I have a cpl more on stand by.Plenty of beer too.Im available to help with the animals and such brother.Let me know.



Its kewl on d beer I picked up the Keith Stone starter pack yesterday so I still gots a few. And far as the critters I got it fer now. I knew wat I was gettin into wid the birds, but when ya get stuck with critters that you didnt want it sux


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

okay, we're outta here!
see ya'll later!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Good luck  I gotta go in next week for a polygraph


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey WJ!! doing well!!......and you??
> 
> Hope you find something soon!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!.....The grass cutting has been next to impossible to keep up with this year!!.....Got half of it done this evening, and it looks like it will be Sunday before I can finish it.......By then what I cut today will need cutting again!!



RUTT-Im ok,been better,but been worse too!

I gotta cut my grass too.Going to see if Snowie will let me borrow the bush hawg!


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Its kewl on d beer I picked up the Keith Stone starter pack yesterday so I still gots a few. And far as the critters I got it fer now. I knew wat I was gettin into wid the birds, but when ya get stuck with critters that you didnt want it sux




Im headed that way soon.

You want cans or bottles?

I dont like the cans,the aluminum reacts with the beer and leaves a funny taste in my mouth


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> bout 200


59  though a dozen or so are freezer bound when they're full grown 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey WJ!! doing well!!......and you??
> 
> Hope you find something soon!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!.....The grass cutting has been next to impossible to keep up with this year!!.....Got half of it done this evening, and it looks like it will be Sunday before I can finish it.......By then what I cut today will need cutting again!!


 I gotta cut ours this weekend, if we can get the lawnmower up here... and there's family comin up Saturday 



rhbama3 said:


> okay, we're outta here!
> see ya'll later!


Later Wingman, yall enjoy! 


wickedjester said:


> RUTT-Im ok,been better,but been worse too!
> 
> I gotta cut my grass too.Going to see if Snowie will let me borrow the bush hawg!


  they do come in handy


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Im headed that way soon.
> 
> You want cans or bottles?
> 
> I dont like the cans,the aluminum reacts with the beer and leaves a funny taste in my mouth



drinkin Michelob bottles now cause they was a drive by gift, but I'm pourin em in a luminum cup 

ya know how redneks are we  cans


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> 59  though a dozen or so are freezer bound when they're full grown



I got a few for the freeze, but if a bunch dunno sell I gonna be eatin a bunch of chicken in a few months


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> drinkin Michelob bottles now cause they was a drive by gift, but I'm pourin em in a luminum cup
> 
> ya know how redneks are we  cans



Yeah,I wondered where the bottles came from when I looked in back of your truck for a shovel today.

Cans it is man.Although this girl im dating now prefers bottles as well.She says shes from the Country,but I think she is faking.

I will bring her down and you can give her the redneck test.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Yeah,I wondered where the bottles came from when I looked in back of your truck for a shovel today.
> 
> Cans it is man.Although this girl im dating now prefers bottles as well.She says shes from the Country,but I think she is faking.
> 
> I will bring her down and you can give her the redneck test.



you want the checkup or the full test


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> you want the checkup or the full test



Your Call Bro!

Dime a dozen around here.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Your Call Bro!
> 
> Dime a dozen around here.



well if thats the goin rate I caint do the full test. Fraid it would double the value


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t no way!!!
> 
> 
> Hey Yara, demon of an avatar you got there!


Like it huh... me too. Wait you have a cell phone and a computer but you refuse facebook?????



rhbama3 said:


> Prolly not a good idea. Better keep the Wooly Booger hemmed up on the Jawja internet. The worldwide web ain't prepared for tomahawks!
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's got those shifty eyes. Bet he hunts snakes too!


It would be interseting don'tcha think?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Like it huh... me too. Wait you have a cell phone and a computer but you refuse facebook?????
> 
> 
> It would be interseting don'tcha think?



aint sure if interestin is a full definition of what it could easily become


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> aint sure if interestin is a full definition of what it could easily become



Nahhhhh not Papa Nic. He'd have pics of gators, tomahawks, & piggies up there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Nahhhhh not Papa Nic. He'd have pics of gators, tomahawks, & piggies up there.





I wouldn`t have time. This place, and the artifact guide is the only two places I`m interested in.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Wait you have a cell phone and a computer but you refuse facebook?????


 I think this, and a cellphone is about as close to technology that you're going to catch Nick!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think this, and a cellphone is about as close to technology that you're going to catch Nick!!





And there are still doodads on this new phone, that I still don`t know how to operate!!


----------



## slip (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And there are still doodads on this new phone, that I still don`t know how to operate!!



but you can text faster then i can!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2010)

slip said:


> but you can text faster then i can!





Hush boy!!! Don`t give away all my secrets!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And there are still doodads on this new phone, that I still don`t know how to operate!!


Same here.......Mostly because I haven't taken the time to learn!!



slip said:


> but you can text faster then i can!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2010)

back from a most excellent supper at IHOP. Hardly anybody there this late so service was fast and food was hot. 
Time to go to bed. See ya'll later!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> back from a most excellent supper at IHOP. Hardly anybody there this late so service was fast and food was hot.
> Time to go to bed. See ya'll later!


Good night Robert!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And there are still doodads on this new phone, that I still don`t know how to operate!!



I have apps of all kinds on my phone... I could teacha. If you got the i-phone Nic, you could download apps to help ya every day. I have a police & ambulance scanner app,the weather channel, gps, handy level, an air horn to wake up the kids when they are in slow motion, Bank of America to pay bills, facebook, period tracker, cook books, free wifi finder, flashlight, etc. I log just about everything on my i-phone and it's a big help.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2010)

Yara, mine is the Casio GZone Rock. Other than bein` waterproof, dustproof, shockproof, and I can`t seem to tear it up, I`m still learnin` it. And I`ve had it since February.


----------



## Resica (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello and goodnight from Yankeeville.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have apps of all kinds on my phone... I could teacha. If you got the i-phone Nic, you could download apps to help ya every day. I have a police & ambulance scanner app,the *weather channel,* gps, handy level, an air horn to wake up the kids when they are in slow motion, Bank of America to pay bills, facebook, *period tracker*, cook books, free wifi finder, flashlight, etc. I log just about everything on my i-phone and it's a big help.


 
Aren't those two apps a bit redundant? I mean, if it's rainin outside you know what the weather is, and if,,,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,,awww,,,,,,,nevermind


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aren't those two apps a bit redundant? I mean, if it's rainin outside you know what the weather is, and if,,,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,,awww,,,,,,,nevermind



you're up early


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> you're up early


 
Had a rip snorter of a storm tear through here. It's headed Snowy's way next. We should be hearing from her soon!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Had a rip snorter of a storm tear through here. It's headed Snowy's way next. We should be hearing from her soon!!



hope it stays south of Cobb,don't want any power interruptions


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> hope it stays south of Cobb,don't want any power interruptions


 
It's all on our side of town. OK, storm over, gonna see if my lids will close again.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 27, 2010)

y'all come back now.....y'hear?


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

I be here......morning folks


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't wanna make no stinkn doughnuts this mornin....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I be here......morning folks


Mornin Mike


BBQBOSS said:


> I don't wanna make no stinkn doughnuts this mornin....



sure would be good though,but as of Sept.1 I go on a diet and quitting snuff


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 27, 2010)

Morning Fly-by.....

Howdy's all around folks..  One more day till the Adventure begins...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey Kim

Have a blast on your adventure


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I don't wanna make no stinkn doughnuts this mornin....



You no male doughnuts today,you make BBQ only as you are BBQ God



Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Mike
> 
> 
> sure would be good though,but as of Sept.1 I go on a diet and quitting snuff



Morning Jeff,I had to start the diet this week,if not I may not make it to FPG...cause the truck may not carry my big boned body


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Fly-by.....
> 
> Howdy's all around folks..  One more day till the Adventure begins...



Morning Kim..Be safe on the trip and post away ( except when driving)


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Jeff,I had to start the diet this week,if not I may not make it to FPG...cause the truck may not carry my big boned body



We start a biggest lost contest here at work on the 1st,I've been trying to pack on some extra lbs,so that I lose more.But I can't get over 235 lbs.
We had a health clinic here last week,they ran some blood work.I drank energy drinks,cokes and ate donuts all night,my glucose was only 84.They said my body must metabolize sugar very well


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> We start a biggest lost contest here at work on the 1st,I've been trying to pack on some extra lbs,so that I lose more.But I can't get over 235 lbs.
> We had a health clinic here last week,they ran some blood work.I drank energy drinks,cokes and ate donuts all night,my glucose was only 84.They said my body must metabolize sugar very well



That just ain't right.....I will sell ya some body weight for ya to lose,better yet I will give it to ya,I got an extra 100 or so...

DR said my BP went back up cause of the weight and stress,I bet the drinking did not help either,now I just gotta get rid of 50 pds or so and see what happens....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 27, 2010)

mornen


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2010)

still dark outside.  but it was light about 3:30 when the storm rolled through.    Sat on the porch and watched it pour rain out of buckets.  

donuts did someone mention


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 27, 2010)

Mernin Yall!!!

 gotta go catch the bus!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen





gobbleinwoods said:


> still dark outside.  but it was light about 3:30 when the storm rolled through.    Sat on the porch and watched it pour rain out of buckets.
> 
> donuts did someone mention





SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall!!!
> 
> gotta go catch the bus!


Mornin y'all


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen



Morning



gobbleinwoods said:


> still dark outside.  but it was light about 3:30 when the storm rolled through.    Sat on the porch and watched it pour rain out of buckets.
> 
> donuts did someone mention



You ain't right!



SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall!!!
> 
> gotta go catch the bus!



Morning


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 27, 2010)

I can't even make donuts cuz I aint got no milk  

Gobbleinwoods  


Its a bit cool out there this am!  Fall is FINALLY in the air! WOOHOO


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I can't even make donuts cuz I aint got no milk
> 
> Gobbleinwoods
> 
> ...



It ain't getting here fast enough


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You no make doughnuts today, you make BBQ only, as you are BBQ God



gonna be making a ton of bbq tonight and tomorrow for a birthday party Saturday evening.  I will make sure to hurt yall with some pics.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> gonna be making a ton of bbq tonight and tomorrow for a birthday party Saturday evening.  I will make sure to hurt yall with some pics.



I'll p in your water


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> gonna be making a ton of bbq tonight and tomorrow for a birthday party Saturday evening.  I will make sure to hurt yall with some pics.





I had to bring it on myself didn't I


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'll p in your water



That ain't right Jeff,funny but not right





I will supply some as well


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'll p in your water



Nuh-uh... im in Cherokee County. 



jmfauver said:


> I had to bring it on myself didn't I



  Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

Moanin'.....two nights in a row, good rain in the wee hrs.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nuh-uh... im in Cherokee County.



Woodstock buys water from us


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It ain't getting here fast enough


Aint that the truth 

Mornin Mike  



BBQBOSS said:


> gonna be making a ton of bbq tonight and tomorrow for a birthday party Saturday evening.  I will make sure to hurt yall with some pics.


  


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin'.....two nights in a row, good rain in the wee hrs.



Mornin Jeff  Think we had some here too  Seems there was a REAAAAAAAAAALLY heavy dew, almost too heavy to have not had rain


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Where my thread go???



Maybe they moved it over to the Spiritual Forum?  


Mornin' Yall!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Woodstock buys water from us



Well... alright then.... But i better not see any floaters!   



jsullivan03 said:


> Maybe they moved it over to the Spiritual Forum?
> 
> 
> Mornin' Yall!



Will you go in ther and check fer me???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well... alright then.... But i better not see any floaters!
> 
> 
> 
> Will you go in ther and check fer me???



Heck no.  I've been told to stay away from that place!  I hear they hand out infractions at the door there.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Heck no.  I've been told to stay away from that place!  I hear they hand out infractions at the door there.



somebody must have whined and cried about it and got it removed.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nuh-uh... im in Cherokee County.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask and ye shall receive!



Than you oh great BBQ God



SnowHunter said:


> Aint that the truth
> 
> Mornin Mike



How ya guys doing Snowy? 



BBQBOSS said:


> Well... alright then.... But i better not see any floaters!
> 
> 
> 
> Will you go in ther and check fer me???



I shall do thy bidding of great god


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 27, 2010)

Mornin' folks, Goodnight folks. Goin to crash for a while. Ya'll have a good one!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks, Goodnight folks. Goin to crash for a while. Ya'll have a good one!



Have a good sleep Benji!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Than you oh great BBQ God
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good here  Still tryin to get some projects done, busy busy busy  


Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks, Goodnight folks. Goin to crash for a while. Ya'll have a good one!


Mornin Benji, Night Benji


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

We need to have a moment of silence for the  BBQBOSS's S&S whiners thread being killed.........................Now back to our regularly scheduled Driveling!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Good here  Still tryin to get some projects done, busy busy busy
> 
> Mornin Benji, Night Benji



I know how that one goes,I get to do some fishing tomorrow for the first time in 3 weeks....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Good here  Still tryin to get some projects done, busy busy busy
> 
> Mornin Benji, Night Benji



 Mornin chicksista!!  I believe you got some more reds in that shipment pic you posted & at least one Buff that I could identify, but don't hold me to it!   All mine are still hanging out being yard birds........... guinea's still try to "rule the roost" but Buffman puts them in their place! 

Morning Chief, Mike, sulli, whoever else I missed!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin chicksista!!  I believe you got some more reds in that shipment pic you posted & at least one Buff that I could identify, but don't hold me to it!   All mine are still hanging out being yard birds........... guinea's still try to "rule the roost" but Buffman puts them in their place!
> 
> Morning Chief, Mike, sulli, whoever else I missed!!



Morning Keebs!!! How things with you.....I still got the hangmans platform if ya need it


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I know how that one goes,I get to do some fishing tomorrow for the first time in 3 weeks....



Good luck man!  After last week/weekends craziness with the g/f's stepfather, I have been given a free pass this weekend.  I think I'm gonna go to the woods and try my hand at stalking some pigs.  Never have done it before and have no clue what I am doing, but I have the itch to get into the woods.  Worst case scenario, I'm gonna get some live target practice on some squirrels.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Keebs!!! How things with you.....I still got the hangmans platform if ya need it



Just thanking the dear lord that it is finally Friday!! And it ain't due to work conditions!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Aint that the truth
> 
> Mornin Mike
> 
> ...




Two nights in a row and not even expecting it. Looks like several of us are having grass cutting woes



Keebs said:


> Mornin chicksista!!  I believe you got some more reds in that shipment pic you posted & at least one Buff that I could identify, but don't hold me to it!   All mine are still hanging out being yard birds........... guinea's still try to "rule the roost" but Buffman puts them in their place!
> 
> Morning Chief, Mike, sulli, whoever else I missed!!



Mornin' Keebsolicious


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Good luck man!  After last week/weekends craziness with the g/f's stepfather, I have been given a free pass this weekend.  I think I'm gonna go to the woods and try my hand at stalking some pigs.  Never have done it before and have no clue what I am doing, but I have the itch to get into the woods.  Worst case scenario, I'm gonna get some live target practice on some squirrels.



Woods time = good time............ ya know, like the commercial, "Milk, it does a body good"............. 
Woods, it does the soul good!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Two nights in a row and not even expecting it. Looks like several of us are having grass cutting woes
> Mornin' Keebsolicious



I didn't get a chance to cut last weekend............ add rain, hope the new blades haven't gotten tooooo sandblasted yet! 
G'mornin' darlin'!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Good luck man!  After last week/weekends craziness with the g/f's stepfather, I have been given a free pass this weekend.  I think I'm gonna go to the woods and try my hand at stalking some pigs.  Never have done it before and have no clue what I am doing, but I have the itch to get into the woods.  Worst case scenario, I'm gonna get some live target practice on some squirrels.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

Moanin'.........

 Got a little work to do today, my daughters got a rifle slinging solo tonight at halftime of the football game, and then gonna whack hogs one last weekend for the summer.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I know how that one goes,I get to do some fishing tomorrow for the first time in 3 weeks....


Aint fished since spring 


Keebs said:


> Mornin chicksista!!  I believe you got some more reds in that shipment pic you posted & at least one Buff that I could identify, but don't hold me to it!   All mine are still hanging out being yard birds........... guinea's still try to "rule the roost" but Buffman puts them in their place!
> 
> Morning Chief, Mike, sulli, whoever else I missed!!


Yup, I got 7 packing peanuts, males included for warmth... unless they and up being pullets, they'll probably go to the freezer


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Good luck man!  After last week/weekends craziness with the g/f's stepfather, I have been given a free pass this weekend.  I think I'm gonna go to the woods and try my hand at stalking some pigs.  Never have done it before and have no clue what I am doing, but I have the itch to get into the woods.  Worst case scenario, I'm gonna get some live target practice on some squirrels.



I just to sit by the river and take a nap...or 2



Keebs said:


> Just thanking the dear lord that it is finally Friday!! And it ain't due to work conditions!!



You can say that again...That Boston trip still has me behind on the Honey Do List



rhbama3 said:


> Moanin'.........
> 
> Got a little work to do today, my daughters got a rifle slinging solo tonight at halftime of the football game, and then gonna whack hogs one last weekend for the summer.



Whackum and stackum


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Aint fished since spring
> 
> Yup, I got 7 packing peanuts, males included for warmth... unless they and up being pullets, they'll probably go to the freezer



I am headed for Wallace Dam in the morning....I put together some more carp recipes,along with taking some stuff for cats and stripers......I just want to fish and enjoy a full day off.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Moanin'.........
> 
> Got a little work to do today, my daughters got a rifle slinging solo tonight at halftime of the football game, and then gonna whack hogs one last weekend for the summer.


 Hope you get'em!  Oh, hope you don't mind, I "offered" your services to some family I have over in Bronwood to take out a massive looking boar in their back field, but I haven't heard back from them.............. 



SnowHunter said:


> Aint fished since spring
> 
> Yup, I got 7 packing peanuts, males included for warmth... unless they and up being pullets, they'll probably go to the freezer


 it's been "threatened" to take out a guinea or two but they just come in too handy with the alert system! 



jmfauver said:


> You can say that again...That Boston trip still has me behind on the Honey Do List



 you didn't get the "preweddingmemo"??  Honey Do Lists are NEVAH completed??  It's against a wife's rulz to allow that to happen...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Woods time = good time............ ya know, like the commercial, "Milk, it does a body good".............
> Woods, it does the soul good!!



Yup....I gotta get in the woods this Fall!!!! Scared to spend any money, with the economy like it is though. Saw a *Bank* for sale yesterday, and know someone personally, that's losing their House to foreclosure



rhbama3 said:


> Moanin'.........
> 
> Got a little work to do today, my daughters got a rifle slinging solo tonight at halftime of the football game, and then gonna whack hogs one last weekend for the summer.







jmfauver said:


> I just to sit by the river and take a nap...or 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did manage to get in some striper fishing last Friday on Lanier


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I am headed for Wallace Dam in the morning....I put together some more carp recipes,along with taking some stuff for cats and stripers......I just want to fish and enjoy a full day off.....





Jeff C. said:


> Yup....I gotta get in the woods this Fall!!!! Scared to spend any money, with the economy like it is though. Saw a *Bank* for sale yesterday, and know someone personally, that's losing their House to foreclosure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*perk*
Stripers?
3/4 oz. chartreuse bucktail seahorse head jig with a 4inch curly tail grub! Sling that sucker as far as you can into the swift water and reel fast enough to keep the slack out and the blade turning. Hang on!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I just to sit by the river and take a nap...or 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't decide whether to shoot a boar with the crossbow, or just take the shotgun and go for a high body count again. This full moon has got them all screwed up.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hope you get'em!  Oh, hope you don't mind, I "offered" your services to some family I have over in Bronwood to take out a massive looking boar in their back field, but I haven't heard back from them..............
> 
> 
> it's been "threatened" to take out a guinea or two but they just come in too handy with the alert system!
> ...



I think that memo got lost along with the one for her that says she is supposed to remember my birthday......The list is mostly items I add,I have not been working on it due to other issues recently so now is the time to kick it"s contents into the completed list. 



Jeff C. said:


> Yup....I gotta get in the woods this Fall!!!! Scared to spend any money, with the economy like it is though. Saw a *Bank* for sale yesterday, and know someone personally, that's losing their House to foreclosure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said I just wanna fish,don't care for what just want to see something jump once in a while and hear the birds and stuff.....


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> *perk*
> Stripers?
> 3/4 oz. chartreuse bucktail seahorse head jig with a 4inch curly tail grub! Sling that sucker as far as you can into the swift water and reel fast enough to keep the slack out and the blade turning. Hang on!



I got some of those that I made....My goal is to sit back relax and enjoy the day,catching the fish is the bonus to the plan!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> *perk*
> Stripers?
> 3/4 oz. chartreuse bucktail seahorse head jig with a 4inch curly tail grub! Sling that sucker as far as you can into the swift water and reel fast enough to keep the slack out and the blade turning. Hang on!



Yep....unfortunately we were using too large of a bait....Jared managed a 10 lber and an 8 lber.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Can't decide whether to shoot a boar with the crossbow, or just take the shotgun and go for a high body count again. This full moon has got them all screwed up.



Body count!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I am headed for Wallace Dam in the morning....I put together some more carp recipes,along with taking some stuff for cats and stripers......I just want to fish and enjoy a full day off.....


Enjoy it Mike, you deserve it Bro  



Keebs said:


> it's been "threatened" to take out a guinea or two but they just come in too handy with the alert system!


I did that with all my old flock, since they seem to have stopped laying   They just give me the stinkeye


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I got some of those that I made....My goal is to sit back relax and enjoy the day,catching the fish is the bonus to the plan!!!!


There is nothing relaxing about Striper fishing below a dam. It's a lot of work fishing with big jigs! But the sound of an ambassadeur reels drag screamin' when you connect..... oh my!


Jeff C. said:


> Yep....unfortunately we were using too large of a bait....Jared managed a 10 lber and an 8 lber.


Still a lot of fun! congrats to Jared!
Ya'll trolling the lake with umbrella rigs?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Can't decide whether to shoot a boar with the crossbow, or just take the shotgun and go for a high body count again. This full moon has got them all screwed up.




Body count.....action!!!!



jmfauver said:


> I think that memo got lost along with the one for her that says she is supposed to remember my birthday......The list is mostly items I add,I have not been working on it due to other issues recently so now is the time to kick it"s contents into the completed list.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said I just wanna fish,don't care for what just want to see something jump once in a while and hear the birds and stuff.....



I often go for the same reason....R & R!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2010)

Guinea Killer Inc...   somebody call, or need assistance?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Body count!!!!!!!!!!!!



Did i tell ya'll that Danica Patch-rick showed back up? She got shot at and disappeared for a few weeks:


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> There is nothing relaxing about Striper fishing below a dam. It's a lot of work fishing with big jigs! But the sound of an ambassadeur reels drag screamin' when you connect..... oh my!
> 
> Still a lot of fun! congrats to Jared!
> Ya'll trolling the lake with umbrella rigs?



We were pulling Lead-core and down-lining, but we discovered when we got back to the bait store talking to the owner(my truck was parked there), that the fish had started hitting smaller baits than what we were pulling 

We did see some guys pulling umbrellas and then they all switched to lead-core, then down-lines if they ran across a nice school.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Guinea Killer Inc...   somebody call, or need assistance?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> We were pulling Lead-core and down-lining, but we discovered when we got back to the bait store talking to the owner(my truck was parked there), that the fish had started hitting smaller baits than what we were pulling
> 
> We did see some guys pulling umbrellas and then they all switched to lead-core, then down-lines if they ran across a nice school.



cool!
When i was into serious trolling, I'd have crankbaits running at 10 and 20 feet deep, and then a seahorse and plain bucktail running at 15 and 30 feet deep. Lake Jordan is a long lake north of Montgomery with some pretty good drop-offs to the main channel. The stripers would suspend right on the edge of the drop, and you could see them on the depth finder right before everything went crazy. 
23 pounds was the biggest i ever caught, but i lost some bigger ones.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> There is nothing relaxing about Striper fishing below a dam. It's a lot of work fishing with big jigs! But the sound of an ambassadeur reels drag screamin' when you connect..... oh my!
> 
> Still a lot of fun! congrats to Jared!
> Ya'll trolling the lake with umbrella rigs?



Sure there is,it is total relaxment,until the reel starts running,then it all adrenaline 




Nicodemus said:


> Guinea Killer Inc...   somebody call, or need assistance?



Morning Nic


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Enjoy it Mike, you deserve it Bro
> 
> 
> I did that with all my old flock, since they seem to have stopped laying   They just give me the stinkeye


We had a couple start breaking & eating the eggs before we could gather them......... not good......... 




Nicodemus said:


> Guinea Killer Inc...   somebody call, or need assistance?


   did your ears go to burning??


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> cool!
> When i was into serious trolling, I'd have crankbaits running at 10 and 20 feet deep, and then a seahorse and plain bucktail running at 15 and 30 feet deep. Lake Jordan is a long lake north of Montgomery with some pretty good drop-offs to the main channel. The stripers would suspend right on the edge of the drop, and you could see them on the depth finder right before everything went crazy.
> 23 pounds was the biggest i ever caught, but i lost some bigger ones.



Nothing like throwing everything in the tackle box only to find out they were hitting something so small........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> cool!
> When i was into serious trolling, I'd have crankbaits running at 10 and 20 feet deep, and then a seahorse and plain bucktail running at 15 and 30 feet deep. Lake Jordan is a long lake north of Montgomery with some pretty good drop-offs to the main channel. The stripers would suspend right on the edge of the drop, and you could see them on the depth finder right before everything went crazy.
> 23 pounds was the biggest i ever caught, but i lost some bigger ones.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> We had a couple start breaking & eating the eggs before we could gather them......... not good.........
> 
> 
> 
> did your ears go to burning??



Yup, theres been some of that  I'll probably end up getting some from the store, blowing em out and fillin em with mustard, to break them of it  

Though, its possible that they're thin shelled, and when the hen checks the eggs, they crack, therefore, they eat em due to predation issues (kinda like stillborns being eatin by mama) and instincts 

Oh well, I'll get it fixed, one way or the other


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup, theres been some of that  I'll probably end up getting some from the store, blowing em out and* fillin em with mustard, to break them of it*
> 
> Though, its possible that they're thin shelled, and when the hen checks the eggs, they crack, therefore, they eat em due to predation issues (kinda like stillborns being eatin by mama) and instincts
> 
> Oh well, I'll get it fixed, one way or the other



I have never heard of this before!!! 
Hopefully we got the culprits & when/if they get penned up again, it won't happen again............


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> View attachment 552597



ah the good old days......
You could get a pretty good buzz off that spray!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> cool!
> When i was into serious trolling, I'd have crankbaits running at 10 and 20 feet deep, and then a seahorse and plain bucktail running at 15 and 30 feet deep. Lake Jordan is a long lake north of Montgomery with some pretty good drop-offs to the main channel. The stripers would suspend right on the edge of the drop, and you could see them on the depth finder right before everything went crazy.
> 23 pounds was the biggest i ever caught, but i lost some bigger ones.



23 lbs. is very nice!!! I've had a couple nice ones hooked-up but not landed. Although, these were in the River, they made a 'Hard Run' and that's all she wrote....PEEKOWWWWW


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

Just a suggestion for the New drivler.....Dog Days Driveler!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> 23 lbs. is very nice!!! I've had a couple nice ones hooked-up but not landed. Although, these were in the River, they made a 'Hard Run' and that's all she wrote....PEEKOWWWWW



All caught out of a river.  The two "smaller" ones on a fly rod.  

23#






18#





25# (those are size 14 shoes next to it!)


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

Sulli done thrown a Striper fishin' craving on me!
Time to go to work! See ya'll later!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Just a suggestion for the New drivler.....Dog Days Driveler!!


 go for it................



rhbama3 said:


> Sulli done thrown a Striper fishin' craving on me!
> Time to go to work! See ya'll later!



 later Bubba!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> All caught out of a river.  The two "smaller" ones on a fly rod.
> 
> 23#
> 
> ...



When we going????


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sulli done thrown a Striper fishin' craving on me!
> Time to go to work! See ya'll later!



Catchya later Hoss!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> When we going????



Whenever you want.....as long as I don't have plans to be in the woods.  September and the beginning of October is the last of the summertime run.  After that there will be a few stragglers in the river.  I generally give it up around then and wait until January to start hitting Lanier when they are after the Thread Fin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> go for it................
> 
> 
> 
> later Bubba!



OH NO!!!!........just inquiring


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I have never heard of this before!!!
> Hopefully we got the culprits & when/if they get penned up again, it won't happen again............



I guess they don't like mustard (read it on another forum)  strange really  

Good luck Sista 

Speakin of eggs, Aimee and I just sat out and chilled with the RIR's.. and Grumpy proceeded to go into the nesting box and lay an egg for us  though when I took it out from under her, she keep lookin under her belly goin "Where did it GO?! It was just here a second ago!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Whenever you want.....as long as I don't have plans to be in the woods.  September and the beginning of October is the last of the summertime run.  After that there will be a few stragglers in the river.  I generally give it up around then and wait until January to start hitting Lanier when they are after the Thread Fin.



You are the one with the knowledge, just keep me informed and we'll try to make it happen. I've only fished for them in a river once....prolly won't have the necessary gear.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I guess they don't like mustard (read it on another forum)  strange really
> 
> Good luck Sista
> 
> Speakin of eggs, Aimee and I just sat out and chilled with the RIR's.. and Grumpy proceeded to go into the nesting box and lay an egg for us  though when I took it out from under her, she keep lookin under her belly goin "Where did it GO?! It was just here a second ago!"



 Bless her Heart


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You are the one with the knowledge, just keep me informed and we'll try to make it happen. I've only fished for them in a river once....prolly won't have the necessary gear.



Med to Med Heavy spin rod w/ 20-30 lb braid.  3-5 inch swim baits and Zara Spooks is all that is needed.  I'll let you know when I have some free time and see if we can get out there.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Bless her Heart



right?  She musta known we been outta eggs for a day or two  

Only got 2 in the fridge


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I guess they don't like mustard (read it on another forum)  strange really
> 
> Good luck Sista
> 
> Speakin of eggs, Aimee and I just sat out and chilled with the RIR's.. and Grumpy proceeded to go into the nesting box and lay an egg for us  though when I took it out from under her, she keep lookin under her belly goin "Where did it GO?! It was just here a second ago!"


 that is when you need a vid camera!!  



SnowHunter said:


> right?  She musta known we been outta eggs for a day or two
> 
> Only got 2 in the fridge



I hope you have started other folks saving you egg cartons, I tell you, you're gonna need another fridege just for the eggs!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

Got one, an old 7' Med action Quantum spinning combo outfit spooled with, I believe, 35 lb braid and 20 lb mono leader. Also, an Abu Garcia 7000 bait caster on a 7' heavy action Ugly Stick, don't know how that would work out???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Got one, an old 7' Med action Quantum spinning combo outfit spooled with, I believe, 35 lb braid and 20 lb mono leader. Also, an Abu Garcia 7000 bait caster on a 7' heavy action Ugly Stick, don't know how that would work out???



Those would work just fine.  I just ain't all that good with the thumb burner baitcasters so I prefer a spin reel..


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> that is when you need a vid camera!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you have started other folks saving you egg cartons, I tell you, you're gonna need another fridege just for the eggs!!



Yup, it woulda been funny  If I could just figure out how to work the camera I got... 

Yeah, 6 months from now, I'll be overrun with eggs


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 27, 2010)

Morning all.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup, it woulda been funny  If I could just figure out how to work the camera I got...
> 
> Yeah, 6 months from now, I'll be overrun with eggs


 manuals.com.................. 
Yep, wouldn't hurt to stock up on the 18 count cartons as well, save's a bit of room in the fridge! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Morning all.



CRAIG!!!!!!!!!!!  Hey you!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> manuals.com..................
> Yep, wouldn't hurt to stock up on the 18 count cartons as well, save's a bit of room in the fridge!
> 
> 
> ...


Hiya Keebs, missin a run to your place. Seen any fat rattlers yet? Been busy running in an out here.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hiya Keebs, missin a run to your place. Seen any fat rattlers yet? Been busy running in an out here.



don't tell Nic but I let one get by me on the way home a couple weeks ago............ but other than that one, not a sighting, thankfully, I'll leave the hunting them to you & douge!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> don't tell Nic but I let one get by me on the way home a couple weeks ago............ but other than that one, not a sighting, thankfully, I'll leave the hunting them to you & douge!!


That's a good thang, ....or fang.
 Yep me an Doug gonna havta come see in a few mo weeks. Wonder if Nick could join on the fun?
 He told me at Blast to let him know. Sounds like a plan.
 Hey, got any pears yet?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> That's a good thang, ....or fang.
> Yep me an Doug gonna havta come see in a few mo weeks. Wonder if Nick could join on the fun?
> He told me at Blast to let him know. Sounds like a plan.
> Hey, got any pears yet?



Works for me, just lemme know & I'll have the gate unlocked for you guys! 
Every tree that I've noticed is LOADED this year!!  Won't be long!  Snap, I gotta start stock piling sugar!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Just a suggestion for the New drivler.....Dog Days Driveler!!



Only if you can tell where the term dog days originated,no googling

If you can't,......well then start it anyway,


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 27, 2010)

Storm is rolling in and work time starts soon. OH boy. 
 Later.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Storm is rolling in and work time starts soon. OH boy.
> Later.



 Have a safe one, HT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Only if you can tell where the term dog days originated,no googling
> 
> If you can't,......well then start it anyway,



Too late....I had to check it before I even posted just to see where it had originated


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Too late....I had to check it before I even posted just to see where it had originated



yeah,I googled it last weekmy boss started talking about it,just what had passed onto him from his folks...get this....he said this time of year ALL snakes are blind and will bite anything that comes close


----------



## Coozie (Aug 27, 2010)

A quick drive by, I thumbing my way back to Houston.  I just not sure if it is Texas or Ga.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> don't tell Nic but I let one get by me on the way home a couple weeks ago............ but other than that one, not a sighting, thankfully, I'll leave the hunting them to you & douge!!





I saw that!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> yeah,I googled it last weekmy boss started talking about it,just what had passed onto him from his folks...get this....he said this time of year ALL snakes are blind and will bite anything that comes close




Never heard that one....my GrandMother used to have some good ones she applied to the Dog Days. Can't remember them off the top of my head though....dang.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Never heard that one....my GrandMother used to have some good ones she applied to the Dog Days. Can't remember them off the top of my head though....dang.



It's my bedtime,I'll be looking for your dog day drivlers tonight when I get up.

Y'all have a great day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2010)

I can tell you where the dog days comes from, but I have been an Astronomy Prof before.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's my bedtime,I'll be looking for your dog day drivlers tonight when I get up.
> 
> Y'all have a great day



Sure thing Jeff....Have a good sleep!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

Coozie said:


> A quick drive by, I thumbing my way back to Houston.  I just not sure if it is Texas or Ga.


You need to go defend your honor over in the SF!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> I saw that!!!!!



 OOOOOPPPPPPPPSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> yeah,I googled it last weekmy boss started talking about it,just what had passed onto him from his folks...get this....he said *this time of year ALL snakes are blind and will bite anything that comes close*



I've heard that said before, didn't believe it, but I've heard it...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I've heard that said before, didn't believe it, but I've heard it...............



During the shedding process they are practically blind....which causes them to become unpredictable. I would think late summer(dog days) is probably an optimum time for snakes to be shedding. That's probably where that comes from....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> During the shedding process they are practically blind....which causes them to become unpredictable. I would think late summer(dog days) is probably an optimum time for snakes to be shedding. That's probably where that comes from....



That makes sense........... that & isn't it breeding season for them too?  I've seen more activity here in the last couple of weeks than I have in a while...........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 27, 2010)

Coozie said:


> A quick drive by, I thumbing my way back to Houston.  I just not sure if it is Texas or Ga.





Keebs said:


> You need to go defend your honor over in the SF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOPPPPPPPPSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!



I saw him, you, and Jeff Raines.  All hanging in the Spiritual froum.  Remember, safety in numbers


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> That makes sense........... that & isn't it breeding season for them too?  I've seen more activity here in the last couple of weeks than I have in a while...........




Yeah....and I know *that'll* make ya go blind.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

The final page of this endless thread.....
just got home from lunch with Bubbette. Time for a nap before we leave for the foobaw game tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I saw him, you, and Jeff Raines.  All hanging in the Spiritual froum.  Remember, safety in numbers


     



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....and I know *that'll* make ya go blind.....



 No, no, no, it's the OTHER thing that'll make ya go blind!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The final page of this endless thread.....
> just got home from lunch with Bubbette. Time for a nap before we leave for the foobaw game tonight.



 I love the way most of your plans include naps............ did you have to start calling it that instead of siesta???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I saw him, you, and Jeff Raines.  All hanging in the Spiritual froum.  Remember, safety in numbers



 did you notice how HF just ignored my post & kept going?!?!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 27, 2010)

bout time to shut this one down!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 27, 2010)

in 3...


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 27, 2010)

2...


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 27, 2010)

1...


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 27, 2010)

and finally...


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 27, 2010)

bye bye


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> did you notice how HF just ignored my post & kept going?!?!



Yup, but I did see him start to talk to coozie.  I bet you, Quack is going to be mad that he went into the Spirit Forum.


----------

